# URGENTE - MILLONES MURIENDO EN CHINA - CREMACIONES



## Jeffrey Lebowski (19 Dic 2022)

Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.

Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.


----------



## SoloLeo (19 Dic 2022)

Supongo que el hecho de que se haya pinchado al 60% de la población mundial con un mejunje experimental del que nadie se hace responsable no tiene nada que ver, claro.

Sea como sea, de lo que venga de China no me creo nada.


----------



## sikBCN (19 Dic 2022)

Si tienes una alimentación sana y sin extres no hay ningún problema.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Dic 2022)

Porque occidente no arrasa con China, yo creo que acabamos antes.


----------



## tovarovsky (19 Dic 2022)

Vamos a reduciros marditas pucarachas goyinas!! vamos a inventarnos todas las mierdas que podais imaginar!! estais en nuestro planeta y haremos lo que haga falta para que os tomeis en serio nuestro nuevo desorden mundial!!! NO ESCAPAREYEIS !!! MUAAAJAJAJJJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJ


----------



## AlterEgoYo (19 Dic 2022)

Qué aburrido estoy de morirme tantas veces...


----------



## ray merryman (19 Dic 2022)

Pero ¿todo esto es por el covid?o han sacado otra versión??


----------



## randomizer (19 Dic 2022)

CIENES Y CIENES Y CIENES DE VECES


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

Pretenden empezar una pandemia covid 2.0?
La primera vez fue igual,que si hay un virus respiratorio que se está cargando a los chinos,pero no pasa nada porque no va a llegar a Occidente.Y mirad como terminamos.
Esto no me gusta nada.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (19 Dic 2022)

*Ósea después del covid cero,* de los cierres, mascarillas 100%, de la policía persiguiendo, de PCR´s al doquier y de vakuñar de mierda al 95% de los Chinos....se mueren TODOS DE COVID.


*Iros a tomar por el culo. Es un ataque mas a la humanidad.*


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Dic 2022)

Y dale, como aburre la mierda esta...


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Dic 2022)

Ninguno veo que se haya vuelto negro.

Así que todo está bien.


----------



## Tanchus (19 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Porque occidente no arrasa con China, yo creo que acabamos antes.



Antes deberían empezar por arrasar a los que no sabéis diferenciar "porque", "por que", "porqué" y "por qué".


----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Ósea después del covid cero,* de los cierres, mascarillas 100%, de la policía persiguiendo, de PCR,S al doquier y de vakuñar de mierda al 95% de los Chinos....se mueren TODOS DE COVID.
> 
> 
> *Iros a tomar por el culo. Es un ataque mas a la humanidad.*



Tiene toda la pinta de querer empezar de nuevo.Diran que es covid23 y lo extenderán por todo el mundo otra vez?
Y más encierros,restricciones y kakunas nuevas?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (19 Dic 2022)

Ahora irán a saco a por los no vacunados a culparles de todos los males en occidente. veréis.

Si tienen que soltar nuevas cepas las sueltan sin mas.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (19 Dic 2022)

Joder, como no cambien a una fiebre hemorrágica anal o a una gastroenteritis aguda mortal que provoque vómitos fecaloideos en escopeta esto no va a haber quién se lo trague.


----------



## NPI (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## SexyVIcky (19 Dic 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Joder, como no cambien a una fiebre hemorrágica anal o a una gastroenteritis aguda mortal que provoque vómitos fecaloideos en escopeta esto no va a haber quién se lo trague.



No les des ideas!
Yo si me creo que están intentando algo.


----------



## alfacs (19 Dic 2022)

Que viene el lobo!, que viene el lobooo...

Si es que no innovan ya ni na, pa que. Otra mierda más... para que cuando venga el lobo de verdad nos lo tomemos todos a cachondeo.

Yo, tanto si es verdad como si no, a velar por mi y mi familia y protegerse del resto del mundo aunque, eso si, sin llegar a convertirme en un Aynrandiano (aunque la ropa militar calentita ya la tengo, por si acaso).


----------



## das kind (19 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Ósea después del covid cero,* de los cierres, mascarillas 100%, de la policía persiguiendo, de PCR´s al doquier y de vakuñar de mierda al 95% de los Chinos....se mueren TODOS DE COVID.
> 
> 
> *Iros a tomar por el culo. Es un ataque mas a la humanidad.*




Esto es por las revueltas de las semanas pasadas, para decirles "¿veis? salís a la calle y el cobich se dispara", y que encima queden los manifestantes como los provocadores de la nueva "ola".


----------



## tovarovsky (19 Dic 2022)

Estos no van a parar hasta que maten a 7000 minolles como anunciaban en los pedruscos de Jorgia. Ya viene!! ya viene el esquelético con la guadaña a por nosotres!! Ayyy dio mio!!


----------



## Cipoton (19 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Ósea después del covid cero,* de los cierres, mascarillas 100%, de la policía persiguiendo, de PCR´s al doquier y de vakuñar de mierda al 95% de los Chinos....se mueren TODOS DE COVID.
> 
> 
> *Iros a tomar por el culo. Es un ataque mas a la humanidad.*



a la humanidad no, a los chinos y vacunados, los 2 me importan una mierda


----------



## grom (19 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



Joer.... de que me suena esta puta mierda?


----------



## ueee3 (19 Dic 2022)

Igual que en 2020?


----------



## damnit (20 Dic 2022)

quitáis las ganas de vivir


----------



## tdt777tva7 (20 Dic 2022)

Tal y como suponía las revueltas estaban preparadas para provocar esto, un país hermético total y de pronto empiezan a salir imagenes en plena dictadura de todas las revueltas, no tienen imaginación, todo lo preparan los mismos para provocar las situaciones que les favorezcan y seguir con su plan de reducción de población mundial...


----------



## Dadaista (20 Dic 2022)

Hoy lei en la prensa que Pharma estaba mal porque el COVID había pasado y había pinchado su vacuna contra el mismo. Saquemos conclusiones


----------



## Dolce (20 Dic 2022)

Lo de China no es cobi, la demanda industrial ha caído de forma brutal, y están adecuando la oferta de mano de obra a las necesidades actuales del mercado.
Es su particular forma de entender la ley de oferta-demanda, pronto la copiarán los sociatas para acabar con el paro en España.


----------



## Azote87 (20 Dic 2022)

El partido comunista haciendo limpieza de langostos


----------



## cholesfer (20 Dic 2022)

Se va a poner el bozal y se va a quedar en casa su puta madre.


----------



## amigos895 (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.









En 90 días todos muertos, apocalipsis que venga de esa cuenta de twitter = 0 credibilidad y menos si lo ha difundido dapena3.


----------



## sociedadponzi (20 Dic 2022)

ya se acabo el mundial?


----------



## danilovix (20 Dic 2022)

Minolles y minolles! ¿a que me recuerda esta función? ahh si...









India, en situación límite por el covid: cremaciones masivas en la calle tras superar las 190.000 muertes


La India cruzó este domingo una nueva barrera con más de 190.000 muertes tras reportar un récord diario de 2.767 fallecidos en las últimas 24 horas




www.telecinco.es


----------



## carpetano (20 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Ósea después del covid cero,* de los cierres, mascarillas 100%, de la policía persiguiendo, de PCR´s al doquier y de vakuñar de mierda al 95% de los Chinos....se mueren TODOS DE COVID.
> 
> 
> *Iros a tomar por el culo. Es un ataque mas a la humanidad.*



Es porque las vacunas covid chinas son una mierda, son un puto bluff, y además ni siquiera sirven para las nuevas variantes del covid, como la ómicron, con la que es totalmente ineficaz, además de ser otro bluff que tienen vacunada al 95% de la población...  


*Coronavirus: las dudas sobre la eficacia de las vacunas chinas (y cómo se explica el aumento de casos en países que las utilizan)*








Las dudas sobre la eficacia de las vacunas chinas contra el coronavirus (y cómo se explica el aumento de casos en países que las utilizan) - BBC News Mundo


Varios países han implementado las vacunas Sinovac y Sinopharm, pero los medios han planteado dudas sobre su eficacia. ¿Están los temores justificados?




www.bbc.com




*La vacuna Covid de Sinopharm, ineficaz frente a las subvariantes de Ómicron*








La vacuna Covid de Sinopharm, ineficaz frente a las subvariantes de Ómicron


Según el estudio, "la actividad neutralizante contra las subvariantes como BA.2.12.1 y BA.4/BA.5 no fue o fue mínimamente detectable"




www.consalud.es




*El aumento de los contagios de COVID-19 en algunos países que usaron vacunas chinas genera dudas sobre su efectividad*








El aumento de los contagios de COVID-19 en algunos países que usaron vacunas chinas genera dudas sobre su efectividad (Published 2021)


Más de 90 países están utilizando las vacunas chinas. Los expertos dicen que el auge de los contagios en esos lugares debería servir como una advertencia en el esfuerzo mundial para combatir la enfermedad.




www.nytimes.com




*Un estudio asegura que tres dosis de Sinovac no protegen contra la variante Ómicron*








Un estudio asegura que tres dosis de Sinovac no protegen contra la variante Ómicron


El refuerzo de la vacuna china no es efectiva contra la cepa descubierta en Sudáfrica y que golpea alrededor del mundo




www.infobae.com




*China admite que sus vacunas tienen una efectividad baja*








China admite que sus vacunas tienen una efectividad baja


El principal responsable del control de enfermedades del país afirma que Pekín estudia la combinación de vacunas pese a haber sembrado dudas en el pasado sobre las marcas...




www.lavanguardia.com




*La baja vacunación de los mayores, talón de Aquiles del "cero covid" en China*








La baja vacunación de los mayores, talón de Aquiles del "cero covid" en China


Álvaro Alfaro Pekín, 15 abr (EFE).- China insiste en su política de cero covid al tiempo que trata de resolver uno de los puntos débiles de la estrategia: la baja tasa de...




www.lavanguardia.com




*La vacunación, punto débil de China para dejar atrás la política del "covid cero"*









La vacunación, punto débil de China para dejar atrás la política del "covid cero"


China está dejando atrás su estricta política de "covid cero" pero las bajas tasas de vacunación entre los ancianos son un motivo de preocupación y se calcula que el virus podría matar hasta 2,1 millones…




www.rfi.fr


----------



## spitfire (20 Dic 2022)

Cuidado, los virus son machistas


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2022)

Yo no sé ni cómo cojones leéis estas noticias.

Ni puto caso.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (20 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Pretenden empezar una pandemia covid 2.0?
> La primera vez fue igual,que si hay un virus respiratorio que se está cargando a los chinos,pero no pasa nada porque no va a llegar a Occidente.Y mirad como terminamos.
> Esto no me gusta nada.



Y en Diciembre calentaban motores... Pero luego se descubrio que el kovik estaba aqui desde agosto del 2019 o "asin". Mismo guion... Esta pinicula la he visto ya.


----------



## reconvertido (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



Esto, ¿muriendo de qué?
Todo esto va de puta coña, ¿verdad?'


----------



## elKaiser (20 Dic 2022)

No estaban muertos, estaban de parranda.


----------



## burbute (20 Dic 2022)

Preparan el terreno para justificar los millones de muertos que se vienen. Por fin van a freir en masa a los pinchados, ya era hora.


----------



## Escachador (20 Dic 2022)

Sin chinos que se vuelven negros esto no es pandemia ni es nada.


----------



## Cazu10 (20 Dic 2022)

La guerra es La Paz contra todo este satanismo e fillos de mil putas .
Agenda eugenésica 2030.


----------



## Visilleras (20 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Pero ¿todo esto es por el covid?o han sacado otra versión??



Si, covid-22 lo llamarán ahora


----------



## tarrito (20 Dic 2022)

ganas tengo de que pongan a prueba la teoría grafenera y la 5G en la banda de los 26 GHz (cuya subasta se licitará a partir del *22 de diciembre*)

cada vez queda menos

lo digo porque puede coincidir en fechas de un "mega brote" de kakunaditos palmando 

* por cierto, "not kakunated, not my problem" 









La próxima y última subasta de espectro para 5G será en diciembre, será la más barata, y trae novedades inesperadas


El 5G ya lleva años desplegándose en España, primero en la banda de 3,7 GHz, y después en los 700 MHz, pero todavía falta la llegada del 5G a la banda más...




www.xatakamovil.com


----------



## petete44 (20 Dic 2022)

dicen que murieron mil milllones en tres dias , por no usar barbijo y no tomar quinina


----------



## petete44 (20 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> ya se acabo el mundial?



ahora viene la guerra mundial, messi lidera la agenda 2030


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (20 Dic 2022)

Vaya!!!! 
Durante el covid, ingresaban a la gente sola en habitaciones, por la alta probabilidad de contagio
Ahora, los ingresan juntos de 10 en 10
Imagino que el tío que ha grabado el video, ya estará muerto de covid
Que gentuza, que ganas de seguir metiendo miedo


----------



## KUTRONIO (20 Dic 2022)

Si por COVID morían el 0.3% de lso pacientes infectados 800.000.000 x 0.003 = 2.400.000 de muertos en un mes

Luego viene el hundimiento del sistema sanitario que es el verdadero gran problema


----------



## Archimanguina (20 Dic 2022)

No me gusta un pelo esto.

HE DICHO


----------



## El Pionero (20 Dic 2022)

Estamos en diciembre del 2019?


----------



## Archimanguina (20 Dic 2022)

Los italianos e iranies que empiezen a calentar por la banda...


----------



## Archimanguina (20 Dic 2022)

Tranquilos , aqui en españa hasta que no pase el 8 de marzo....se tratara como un simple costipado.


----------



## Orooo (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



¿Qué tramas ahora, Bill?

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Archimanguina (20 Dic 2022)

Orooo dijo:


>



Brutal la morenaza, tiene mas peligro que la variedad perro loco.


----------



## srburbujarra (20 Dic 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Si tienes una alimentación sana y sin extres no hay ningún problema.



Estoy jodido.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Pero ¿todo esto es por el covid?o han sacado otra versión??



Será "La Versión del Director, incluyendo minutos no editados".

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## John Smmith (20 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Pero ¿todo esto es por el covid?o han sacado otra versión??



Yo veo las enfermeras vestidas normal y con una mascarilla cutre. Quiero suponer, sabiendo como de cutres y crueles son los chinos "por su patria", que eso es un hospital de mierda para pobres donde amontonan viejos antes de darles el pase.

En fin, vaya mierda de mundo nos ha tocado vivir. El internet que nos venia a salvar la vida y hacernos mas sabios y se ha quedado en una mierda de terror y control. Mejor no saber mucho porque cuanto mas sabemos mas aterrorizados y sumisos.


----------



## el ejpertoc (20 Dic 2022)

Nos quieren encerraditos en casa y punto.


----------



## Javito68 (20 Dic 2022)

Joder esta pandemia tiene mas temporadas que los simpsons…

habra que decirle a los titos bill y soros que cambien un poco el guión.


----------



## Ace Tone (20 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Porque occidente no arrasa con China, yo creo que acabamos antes.



Los países como China donde las personas no valen nada, donde solo son un número como las cabezas de ganado, donde la población es como un enjambre de insectos que no se plantean nada ni se rebelan lo más mínimo contra el poder opresor reclamando un mínimo de dignidad, son un peligro para la forma de vida occidental. No estaría de más arrasarlos, por tanto.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (20 Dic 2022)

Yo en ese video de twiter no veo millones , ni miles , ni na.

En España se mueren todos los años medio millón de personas. No se en China.


----------



## petete44 (20 Dic 2022)

Orooo dijo:


>



pa gozar


----------



## dalmore_12y (20 Dic 2022)

damnit dijo:


> quitáis las ganas de vivir



Y hasta las de morir


----------



## thefuckingfury (20 Dic 2022)

Pocos me parecen.


----------



## Cruzado (20 Dic 2022)

Yo hay veo 5 chinos metidos en un zumo, y según leo pone "millones". Quiero ver el video de los millones miurinendo....

Nada , otro cuento chino con alguna gripe de mierda mataviejos, como toda la vida.


----------



## secuestrado (20 Dic 2022)

Que os vayais a la mierda ya


----------



## Nos dicen que llueve (20 Dic 2022)

Esto es secuencial.
Un bucle donde se van tocando ciclicamente cada uno de las notas de la melodía.
Ahora toca de nuevo el objetivo 3.
Nuevo acto 2030


----------



## Esflinter (20 Dic 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Ninguno veo que se haya vuelto negro.
> 
> Así que todo está bien.



Ni español


----------



## GatoAzul (20 Dic 2022)

La mitad de los malagueños mueren por una enfermedad circulatoria o por cáncer (msn.com)


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (20 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Los países como China donde las personas no valen nada, donde solo son un número como las cabezas de ganado, donde la población es como un enjambre de insectos que no se plantean nada ni se rebelan lo más mínimo contra el poder opresor reclamando un mínimo de dignidad, son un peligro para la forma de vida occidental. No estaría de más arrasarlos, por tanto.



Los países como España donde las personas no valen nada, donde solo son un número como las cabezas de ganado, donde la población es como un enjambre de insectos que no se plantean nada ni se rebelan lo más mínimo contra el poder opresor reclamando un mínimo de dignidad, son un peligro para la forma de vida occidental. No estaría de más arrasarlos, por tanto.


----------



## asiqué (20 Dic 2022)

claro, la guerra se para en invierno, con algo hay que asustar hasta su reactivacion


----------



## GatoAzul (20 Dic 2022)

Está promocionando un nuevo "producto" para "inmunizar" de las "nuevas variantes". Parece más marketing que otra cosa.

Eric Feigl-Ding on Twitter: "20) Key—aerosolized nebulizer inhaled mucosal vaccine booster also performed better against newer #SARSCoV2 variants than muscle injected vaccines. This is key. Again, this research is from . US has funded zero randomized trials on mucosal vaccines! https://t.co/2QbrYwVwBM" / Twitter


----------



## omin0na (20 Dic 2022)

Oye que me suena muchísimo una predicción que se hizo en el foro.
Creo que era medio en coña con una vidente, que decía que la primera era el ensayo , y que la gente se hartase y así no hiciéramos distanciamiento etc ,que la segunda sería para el 2023y que esa si sería en serio.


----------



## Nos dicen que llueve (20 Dic 2022)

Bonus track.
2021








ONG sanitarias avisan: 241 millones de vacunas se tirarán si no se ponen ya


Madrid, 14 dic (EFE).- Los países desarrollados han acaparado vacunas para cubrir hasta el triple de su población lo cual, además de poner en jaque la cobertura mundial,...




www.lavanguardia.com




2022








España destruirá 14 millones de vacunas de la covid al superarse la fecha de caducidad


El gasto de estas vacunas que serán destruidas asciende a más de 218 millones de euros, según cálculos propios




theobjective.com


----------



## Ace Tone (20 Dic 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Los países como España donde las personas no valen nada, donde solo son un número como las cabezas de ganado, donde la población es como un enjambre de insectos que no se plantean nada ni se rebelan lo más mínimo contra el poder opresor reclamando un mínimo de dignidad, son un peligro para la forma de vida occidental. No estaría de más arrasarlos, por tanto.



No te falta razón ni te sobra razón. Pero el nivel es diferente, aquí pese a todo, no tenemos un gobierno tan hdp como el chino, donde ni los más elementales derechos se respetan. Y no hablo de confinamientos a lo "Pedro Sánchez", sino de la pérdida del crédito social, de mucha violencia policial y del aislamiento de las personas en barracones de campos de concentración. Los chinos ya están educados así, para obedecer ciegamente. Aquí también pasa, pero no a un nivel tan aberrante.


----------



## chollero (20 Dic 2022)

la industria farmaceutica aprueba el hilo


----------



## aldebariano (20 Dic 2022)

¿Y las vacunas? ¿que no fueron vacunados los chinos?


----------



## NS 4 (20 Dic 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Supongo que el hecho de que se haya pinchado al 60% de la población mundial con un mejunje experimental del que nadie se hace responsable no tiene nada que ver, claro.
> 
> Sea como sea, de lo que venga de China no me creo nada.



Ayer mismo...un amigo de mi padre 65 años, sano...deportista....cancer de pulmon.
Una amiga de mi mujer, sana, ex jugadora profesional, segundo embarazo ...aborto espontaneo a las pocas semanas...doblemente embichados ambos.

De los que conozco que ya tuviesen cancer, no va bien ninguno tras el emponzoñamiento.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Dic 2022)

_*“No repitas las tácticas que una vez te llevaron a la victoria; permite que tus métodos se vayan adaptando a la infinita variedad de circunstancias posibles”*_

( General Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años )


----------



## Tercios (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## DonCrisis (20 Dic 2022)

Este hilo es muy de febrero de 2020


----------



## janjononas (20 Dic 2022)

Se abre la temporada de bailes en tik tok.
!!Que comience la batalla de bailes!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Dic 2022)

Hemos observados perplejos desde el principio de toda esta trama, escenificaciones y performances absurdas e inconcebibles. 

No habrían colado ni en una película de serie B por lo mal guionizadas y estúpidos planteamientos...

Y SIN EMBARGO HAN COLADO !!!! Hemos aprendido muchísimo en estos dos años de ataques de ingeniería social y control de masas .
Nos hemos dado cuenta que la población es igual de estúpida aquí que en China y creerán cualquier cosa que publiquen los medios en nombre de una figura de autoridad. Comprobamos que todos los informativos siguen el mismo guion y que su única función es desinformar rellenando el tiempo restante con pamplinas, sucesos y deportes para atraer al incauto. Y que los sanitarios son una especie de secta que " siguen protocolos " aunque sean contrarios al sentido común y sus conocimientos.

De pronto un energúmeno, un personajillo irrelevante, SIMÓN, dirigió la vida de todos los españoles .

El gobierno justificaba sus imposiciones distópicas y delirantes señalando a ese criminal que ahora ha desaparecido, como portavoz de la OMS, que como todo el mundo sabe es una organización privada en manos de China y Bill Gates cuya finalidad es impulsar el llamado GRAN REINICIO, del FORO ECONÓMICO MUNDIAL, El foro de DAVOS, del que Putin y Xi Jinping son miembros estructurales.


----------



## cerilloprieto (20 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Los países como China donde las personas no valen nada, donde solo son un número como las cabezas de ganado, donde la población es como un enjambre de insectos que no se plantean nada ni se rebelan lo más mínimo contra el poder opresor reclamando un mínimo de dignidad, son un peligro para la forma de vida occidental. No estaría de más arrasarlos, por tanto.



En China la gente salió a la calle y tiró las vallas y barreras. Pero en Sion no tenemos motivos para hacerlo porque somos puro ejemplo de libertad.

O a lo mejor es que en los "países" desestructurados y descompuestos como Gitania, cuya población "trabajadora" son en gran parte funcicerdos, se rebelan de manera peculiar, como por ejemplo: mascarilla hasta las cejas aun yendo en coche solos, aplaudiendo a sus carceleros a las 20 h., haciendo cola para emponzoñarse voluntariamente, yendo a votar en Domingo aun sabiendo que están en una dictadura sionista, o grabando chorradas para TikTok en lugar de atender al necesitado en horario de trabajo.

Me encanta la forma de vida "occidental", subnormal. Con gentuza así, no me extraña que triunfe de manera tan aplastante el sionismo, por estos lares.


----------



## guanoincoming (20 Dic 2022)

Cuento chino, juego platos , fumanchú, polvola, humo, desapalezco...


----------



## Ace Tone (20 Dic 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> En China la gente salió a la calle y tiró las vallas y barreras.



Visto en la tele y algunos tontos os lo creísteis, lo mismo que os creísteis al principio que era cierto que la gente en China caía fulminada por la calle y se volvía de color negro.

Me gustaría veros un tiempo viviendo en China, en la zona esa de covid cero. Seguro que en cuanto pudiéseis os volvíais para Gitania cagando leches, aterrados de lo que se vive allí. Entonces valoraríais un poco la poca libertad de la que aún gozamos aquí.


----------



## juster (20 Dic 2022)

AHORA PAGAN LO QUE NOS HICIERON LOS PUTOS COMUNISTAS CHINOS !!!!


----------



## baifo (20 Dic 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Si tienes una alimentación sana y sin extres no hay ningún problema.



Si lo dice usted escribiendo estrés con "x" , lo creo ciegamente.


----------



## Fabs (20 Dic 2022)

De profesión "Epidemiólogo", no te digo nada y te lo digo todo.


----------



## Tacañete (20 Dic 2022)

No me creo NADA. Todo esto me suena exactamente a la misma mierda que vimos a finales de 2019, primeros de 2020. Empezaron por China, donde las autoridades pueden hacer lo que les de la gana sin dar explicaciones, y rápidamente se exportó al resto del mundo. Se sabe que ahora, en navidades y a primeros de año van a lanzar otra "plandemia", ya lo anuncian con lo del camello y las concentraciones de masas por el mundial en Catar.

Es todo tecnológico, solo depende de la cantidad de gente que se haya inoculado el catalizador de energía de microondas y la potencia de emisión de las antenas. Pueden crear las olas a voluntad subiendo la potencia de emisión, por eso hasta son capaces de pronosticar el día exacto en que llega la plandemia al lugar que ellos decidan. Y sí, va a haber muchos muertos, pero no lo serán por los efectos de ningún virus, simplemente habrán sido asesinados por esos que dicen que cuidan de nosotros y nos protegen.


----------



## superloki (20 Dic 2022)

Yo estoy viendo un incremento de las mascarillas por la calle, y sigue habiendo mucha gente que no se cuestiona todo lo ocurrido con el kobiz. De hecho, es más que evidente que solo falta un pequeño empujón para que volvamos a tiempos de 2020-2021. No se que coño está ocurriendo en China, pero hay que tener claro que pueden repetir la jugada cuando les de la gana. Solo tienen que decir que la mortal y terrible cepa B/XQTR ha conseguido traspasar fronteras, y ya nos tienen de nuevo con encierros, mascarillas y vacunaciones masivas. Y lo peor de todo es que el 80-90 % de la población tragará de nuevo...


----------



## dragon33 (20 Dic 2022)

¿Os acordáis de los vídeos desde China de gente cayendo por la calle y luego aquí no caia ninguno?.....pues eso. ! CUENTO CHINO !


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Dic 2022)

Muchos se pensaban que el social-comunismo era una broma.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (20 Dic 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Supongo que el hecho de que se haya pinchado al 60% de la población mundial con un mejunje experimental del que nadie se hace responsable no tiene nada que ver, claro.
> 
> Sea como sea, de lo que venga de China no me creo nada.



Puede


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (20 Dic 2022)

Fabs dijo:


> De profesión "Epidemiólogo", no te digo nada y te lo digo todo.



ese psicópata hijo de puta que twitea es el que sugería que deberíamos llevar pañales-mascarilla en el culo, porque el covid se podía transmitir por los cuescos.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (20 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de los vídeos desde China de gente cayendo por la calle y luego aquí no caia ninguno?.....pues eso. ! CUENTO CHINO !



Cierto pero también que se callaron como putas, a pesar de que sea gripe y tal


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Dic 2022)

La gran contaminación y el envejecimiento de población no tendrá nada que ver


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (20 Dic 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Esto, ¿muriendo de qué?
> Todo esto va de puta coña, ¿verdad?'



Parece que no, pero difícil de verificar en China


----------



## max power (20 Dic 2022)

Asumiendo que el discurso fuese cierto, que es mucho suponer, si la gente entra en contacto entre ella es mas fácil la transmision. Pero es que eso era algo inevitable. La politica covid 0 es retrasar lo inevitable, de ser las cosas como ellos mismos pretenden.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (20 Dic 2022)

max power dijo:


> Asumiendo que el discurso fuese cierto, que es mucho suponer, si la gente entra en contacto entre ella es mas fácil la transmision. Pero es que eso era algo inevitable. La politica covid 0 es retrasar lo inevitable, de ser las cosas como ellos mismos pretenden.



Esperemos que sea mentira y sea um chinorri troll. Lo sabremos en unas pocas semanas


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (20 Dic 2022)

Que cansinos con los fakes chinos. Se están poniendo negros todos también?


----------



## poppom (20 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Oye que me suena muchísimo una predicción que se hizo en el foro.
> Creo que era medio en coña con una vidente, que decía que la primera era el ensayo , y que la gente se hartase y así no hiciéramos distanciamiento etc ,que la segunda sería para el 2023y que esa si sería en serio.



y por qué piensas que una segunda no sería tomada en serio? no ves a la gente que sigue aterrada?
Lo que pienso es que esta es la buena y su objetivo es ir a por los novax.
La disidencia morirá y los vaxxer que sobrevivan estarán debilitados por la ponzoña por lo que la agenda podrá cumplirse al pie de la letra.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (20 Dic 2022)

poppom dijo:


> y por qué piensas que una segunda no sería tomada en serio? no ves a la gente que sigue aterrada?
> Lo que pienso es que esta es la buena y su objetivo es ir a por los novax.
> La disidencia morirá y los vaxxer que sobrevivan estarán debilitados por la ponzoña por lo que la agenda podrá cumplirse al pie de la letra.



Que esta sea la buena y coja a todos desprevenidos, ahora sí con un virus mortal. Conspiranoico pero podría ser


----------



## Dosto (20 Dic 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Supongo que el hecho de que se haya pinchado al 60% de la población mundial con un mejunje experimental del que nadie se hace responsable no tiene nada que ver, claro.
> 
> Sea como sea, de lo que venga de China no me creo nada.



Yo tampoco me fio mucho de la fuente, pero los chinos no se pincharon la ponzoña.


----------



## dalmore_12y (20 Dic 2022)

Próximamente en sus pantallas: "CUATRIDEMIA = COVID19+GRIPE ESTACIONAL+VIRUS DEL CAMELLO+COVID22!!" 
Hora de tiktoks y aplausos a las 20h.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (20 Dic 2022)

El Partido Comunista se asustó cuando vio a la gente a punto de alzarse cuando se pretendió confinar a los chinorris y, con tal de evitar una Primavera Lollito de Primavera, alzó las manos y dijo, lo que tenga que pasar que pase. Y ahora está pasando, naturalmente.


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Dic 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Supongo que el hecho de que se haya pinchado al 60% de la población mundial con un mejunje experimental del que nadie se hace responsable no tiene nada que ver, claro.
> 
> Sea como sea, de lo que venga de China no me creo nada.



De la población mundial pinchada, en relación a las vacunas covid y el mejunje ARN, no es la de China. Las tasas de vacunación han sido bajas y el gobierno chino se negó a utilizar las "innovadoras" vacunas de ARN para inoculaciones masivas.

Se ve que sus científicos eran un tanto "antivacunas" ¿raro verdad? 

Que en China su régimen manipula la información lo damos por hecho. Que mínimo desde Marzo de 2020, en España, la UE y todo "occidente" como gustan decir, estamos inmersos en un régimen de censura y manipulación de clase política y mediática idéntico, y a ratos hasta peor, que nadie lo dude.


----------



## Bibliotecario* (20 Dic 2022)

Se están contagiando porque han pasado de estar aislados a socializar de nuevo. Lo que viene siendo el ser humano intercambiando virus y bacterias. Lo puto normal.

No va a pasar una mierda.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Faldo (20 Dic 2022)

Que pasa no hay vacunas en China?


----------



## Alberto1989 (20 Dic 2022)

La economía Europea necesita urgentemente encerrar a sus ciudadanos


Ya está claro que se esta acabando el gasoil a nivel mundial. USA ha tenido que cortarle toda la energia a Europa y arruinarla para así poder quedarse el gasoil que nosotros gastabamos. La única salida que tiene USA es subir tipos, arruinar al resto del planeta, quedarse todo el gasoil...




www.burbuja.info





Sustituid "la economía europea" por "la economía mundial"


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Ósea después del covid cero,* de los cierres, mascarillas 100%, de la policía persiguiendo, de PCR´s al doquier y de vakuñar de mierda al 95% de los Chinos....se mueren TODOS DE COVID.
> 
> 
> *Iros a tomar por el culo. Es un ataque mas a la humanidad.*



Lo que ocurre es simplemente que se muere la gente mayor que las medidas sanitarias habían impedido morir. Las medidas sanitarias son correctas si existe un gran peligro, pero en este caso es necesario dejar morir a quien le toca. Lo llaman cortar la hierba, una vez cortada ya no hay más

Es un tema de inmunidad, nosotros en occidente hemos estado tan expuestos que es un resfriado de dos días.


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Dic 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> El Partido Comunista se asustó cuando vio a la gente a punto de alzarse cuando se pretendió confinar a los chinorris y, con tal de evitar una Primavera Lollito de Primavera, alzó las manos y dijo, lo que tenga que pasar que pase. Y ahora está pasando, naturalmente.



*Si la población china se ha alzado contra esas medidas y el Gobierno chino ante ese alzamiento y descontento social, así se lo ha concedido ¿cúal es el problema? 
Si los ancianos chinos no se han querido vacunar por que no se fiaban y sus autoridades no se han atrevido a forzarlos ¿cuál es el problema?*

A ver si EL PROBLEMA lo tenemos más en España, con la borregada de votontos teledirigidos del R78 encerrados y aplaudiendo, persiguiendo sin motivos al novac y "sacrificándose" y batiendo records mundiales y tragándose ahora esta morralla noticiera que nos emiten de que van a "morir en masa".


----------



## MaGiVer (20 Dic 2022)

Esa peli ya la he visto. Siguiente.


----------



## omin0na (20 Dic 2022)

poppom dijo:


> y por qué piensas que una segunda no sería tomada en serio? no ves a la gente que sigue aterrada?
> Lo que pienso es que esta es la buena y su objetivo es ir a por los novax.
> La disidencia morirá y los vaxxer que sobrevivan estarán debilitados por la ponzoña por lo que la agenda podrá cumplirse al pie de la letra.



No pienso nada si te soy sincero, solo me he acordado que se comento y por eso lo he dicho, si supiera como buscar en poco rato donde se dijo lo hubiera enlazado.


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Dic 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es simplemente que se muere la gente mayor que las medidas sanitarias habían impedido morir. Las medidas sanitarias son correctas si existe un gran peligro, pero en este caso es necesario dejar morir a quien le toca. Lo llaman cortar la hierba, una vez cortada ya no hay más
> 
> Es un tema de inmunidad, nosotros en occidente hemos estado tan expuestos que es un resfriado de dos días.



Mentira. No te lo crees ni tu. El confinamiento en España fue brutal


----------



## PACOJONES (20 Dic 2022)

Parece que por ahora las autoridades no han querido dar la voz de alarma, ni tampoco los medios, Burbuja como siempre adelantandose a los acontecimientos??


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Jackblack (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



Cremación sin autopsia??
Aprendieron de los españoles???


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Dic 2022)

Buena forma de quitarse disidentes


----------



## roquerol (20 Dic 2022)

No hay diesel para todos.


----------



## lakota (20 Dic 2022)

Se acabó el mundial, ahora toca el miedo.


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Dic 2022)

poppom dijo:


> y por qué piensas que una segunda no sería tomada en serio? no ves a la gente que sigue aterrada?
> Lo que pienso es que esta es la buena y su objetivo es ir a por los novax.
> La disidencia morirá y los vaxxer que sobrevivan estarán debilitados por la ponzoña por lo que la agenda podrá cumplirse al pie de la letra.



*Calma que no. Lo que están ocultando es a los NOVAX en China que son legión, así como la negativa de las autoridades chinas a utilizar los mejunjes de ARN que inocularon masivamente aquí para frenar "el virus". 

Por eso la propaganda política aquí tiene que insuflar ahora los presuntos "muertos de Covid" en China en su apertura;* para crear un relato coherente global en el camino de alcanzar la "normalidad" o se les desmontaría el ruinoso y criminal chiringuito de inoculaciones masivas aplicado por los régimenes de los estados más endeudados y más inoculados para obtener la "Nueva Normalidad"


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (20 Dic 2022)

Fui sin bozal desde el día uno dispuesto a agredir brutalmente a todo aquel que me soltara una palabra fuera de tono y esta vez será igual, así que preocvpao


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Dic 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Mentira. No te lo crees ni tu. El confinamiento en España fue brutal



como en toda europa, al final no fue del todo incorrecto, pero el ejemplo de la hierba lo explica todo


----------



## Remero premium (20 Dic 2022)

No creo que volvamos a tener un encierro. Aquellos días fueron dorados y una nutrición ver como cipotecaditos y gente que vive por encima de sus posibilidades se ponian de los nervios.


----------



## Rompehuevos (20 Dic 2022)

y si son imagenes antiguas? o actores para mandar un mensaje al pueblo diciendo no queirais libertad? ahora teneis muertos


----------



## secuestrado (20 Dic 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> *Calma que no. Lo que están ocultando es a los NOVAX en China que son legión, así como la negativa de las autoridades chinas a utilizar los mejunjes de ARN que inocularon masivamente aquí para frenar "el virus".
> 
> Por eso la propaganda política aquí tiene que insuflar ahora los presuntos "muertos de Covid" en China en su apertura;* para crear un relato coherente global en el camino de alcanzar la "normalidad" o se les desmontaría el ruinoso y criminal chiringuito de inoculaciones masivas aplicado por los régimenes de los estados más endeudados y más inoculados para obtener la "Nueva Normalidad"



Si no recuerdo mal, la vacuna china era de las de virus atenuado y no usaba tecnologías arnM (bueno, oficialmente).

Estas imagenes no son de China, sino de españa:













De españa en 2018 y 2019, hospitales colapsados por GRIPE.


----------



## ciudadlibre (20 Dic 2022)

a ver si esta variante es la buena y se lleva a la mitad de la fauna que puebla este planeta


----------



## Action directe (20 Dic 2022)

Normal, le han jodido la vida a la poblacion durante tres años para que no se mueran unos pocos millones de viejos, y ahora se van a morir igual, pero todos de golpe. Al final la solución de todos encerraditos y fronteras cerradas que tanto promocionaban @Oda y @eL PERRO resultó ser una subnormalada (que ya se veía venir, pero claro ahora se puede comprobar).


----------



## Kriegswirtschaft (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alf_ET (20 Dic 2022)

Entre China e India ya tenemos el 10% casi


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (20 Dic 2022)

Por favor, avisadme cuando vuelvan los chinos negros para ir pillando el papel higiénico y la levadura, que luego vuelan.


----------



## Alf_ET (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



En China han tenido una política de Covid 0 y ahora no tienen defensas contra la enfermedad. En España el año pasado por estas fechas se contagió todo quisqui.


----------



## bonobo (20 Dic 2022)

Ah, pues ahora si que me vacuno


----------



## smxabi (20 Dic 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Antes deberían empezar por arrasar a los que no sabéis diferenciar "porque", "por que", "porqué" y "por qué".



Un example de uso de cada caso, please. Me siento arrasado.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



coñazo

a asustar al tren de la bruja


----------



## ArmiArma (20 Dic 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, la vacuna china era de las de virus atenuado y no usaba tecnologías arnM (bueno, oficialmente).



*Efectivamente y aún así ha habido más resistencia novac en China, con los ancianos chinos a la cabeza alegando que "no se fiaban" un pelo de toda esta pm de historia marciana que se había organizado en el mundo con su gobierno como gran actor.*

Vamos, que en sentido común cualquier campesino chinorro ha demostrado dar mil vueltas a toda la borregada teledirigida patria además de tener bastantes más cojones ante unas autoridades que se la han envainado en pro, dicen, de la "paz social".


Alguna prensa al principio trató de colar a la borregada que era por "nacionalismo chino" pero era imposible sostener semejante disparate dado que Pfizer se produce conjuntamente en laboratorios chinos.

Las cosas como son; a la hora de enfrentarse a toda esta pm de plandemia totalitaria y orquestada los que socialmente más cojones le han puesto, han sido grupos estadounidenses, y pese a quién pese, los chinos.


----------



## smxabi (20 Dic 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> En China han tenido una política de Covid 0 y ahora no tienen defensas contra la enfermedad. En España el año pasado por estas fechas se contagió todo quisqui.



Claro y murió el 0.1 % de 47 millones. Si aplicamos eso a 1400 millones ...


----------



## liantres (20 Dic 2022)

Como dijo Herodes te jodes, y como dijo Cervantes te jodes tu antes.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (20 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Ósea después del covid cero,* de los cierres, mascarillas 100%, de la policía persiguiendo, de PCR´s al doquier y de vakuñar de mierda al 95% de los Chinos....se mueren TODOS DE COVID.
> 
> 
> *Iros a tomar por el culo. Es un ataque mas a la humanidad.*



Coño!!! ¿Los chinos pueden ser considerados humanos?

Yo pensaba que eran una especie de minions que comen toda clase de bichos


----------



## Tyler·Durden (20 Dic 2022)

Como en la India, ¿no? Claro.

Luego, si vuelven a desatar esta mierda aquí, no enseñarán nada de nuestros hospitales, por la privacidad y eso.

Venga, borreguitos, a balar.


----------



## il banditto (20 Dic 2022)

Otra intentona de colarnos el enésimo cuento chino. Estaríamos mejor si exterminamos a esa raza de infraseres.


----------



## Eigentum (20 Dic 2022)

Las noticias sobre el covid y china...NO ME CREO NADA, no comprendo nada y no entiendo nada, vete tu a saber lo que planean los chinos.

Lo único que se es que NO ESTOY VACUNADO NO TENGO NADA QUE TEMER.


----------



## Adelaido (20 Dic 2022)

GERONTOCRACIA, HIJOS DE PVTA.


----------



## Adelaido (20 Dic 2022)

10% de la humanidad= 60% de China.

Dejad de meter miedo, mariconas malas de los mierda de manipulación.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Dic 2022)

Pinta bien, ¿en qué cine se puede ver?


----------



## lagintoinc (20 Dic 2022)

Qué pereza !!


----------



## Pajirri (20 Dic 2022)

otra vez?

chino asustaviejas.


----------



## socrates99 (20 Dic 2022)

Solo falta el chino negro.


----------



## socrates99 (20 Dic 2022)

Coronavirus: Dos médicos chinos se recuperan del Covid 19 pero se vuelven negros


Dos médicos chinos se han recuperado delcoronavirus Covid 19 tras haber estado inducidos al coma




www.lavanguardia.com




Ojo,noticia de periódico,que no es broma.


----------



## BAL (20 Dic 2022)

Si apagas la tv no hay ningún problema


----------



## JoseII (20 Dic 2022)

Chino propagandista metiendo miedo.
" A ver te vacunao chino"


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (20 Dic 2022)

A ver si los ejpañoles, comolos extesoreros del PP, con la de limones que tienen en Bolulandia, aprovechan el momento.









Ciudadanos a la desesperada: China desata una fiebre por los limones como remedio contra el covid


China quiere reactivar su economía. La flexibilización de la política 'covid zero' que ha constreñido el consumo -y la vida- durante tres años es el primer gran paso y tanto el país como los ciudadanos tienen que aprender a convivir con el virus que en pleno rebrote masivo. El mercado de limones...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Telema108 (20 Dic 2022)

*"LA MISIÓN ANGLOSAJONA"*









*• Fuente:* Proyecto Camelot | La Misión Anglosajona: Transcripción de la entrevista (PULSAR AQUÍ)











​


----------



## BogadeAriete (20 Dic 2022)

Menos chinos, mas recursos para el resto del Mundo.
Es cuestion de matemática.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (20 Dic 2022)

"chinos negroCs con penes enormes heredarán las canchas de baloncesto de toda la tierra
y el planeta se sumira en la negritud y el olor a cuero y aloz flito"

apocalipsis de hochiming, capitulo 2 versiculo 33

estaba escrito que pasaria


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (20 Dic 2022)

China está haciendo como la opep, pero con la fabricación de productos necesarios para que funcione la economía. Occidente se va a tener que autarquizar mal que pese.


----------



## Jotagb (20 Dic 2022)

Uh que miedo! Voy a poner la quinta borregos.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (20 Dic 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Coronavirus: Dos médicos chinos se recuperan del Covid 19 pero se vuelven negros
> 
> 
> Dos médicos chinos se han recuperado delcoronavirus Covid 19 tras haber estado inducidos al coma
> ...



Actualizado a 24/04/2020


----------



## CliffUnger2 (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (20 Dic 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Chino propagandista metiendo miedo.
> " A ver te vacunao chino"



todas las noticias que llegan de china son completamente falsas
es probable que los chinos ni siquiera existan, y sea peña normal que le quedo esa cara al apretar demasiado un dia cuando iban a cagar


----------



## ajmens (20 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> "chinos negroCs con penes enormes heredarán las canchas de baloncesto de toda la tierra
> y el planeta se sumira en la negritud y el olor a cuero y aloz flito"
> 
> apocalipsis de hochiming, capitulo 2 versiculo 33
> ...


----------



## Pajarotto (20 Dic 2022)

Vamos a morir millones de veces.

Tan real como los chinos muriendo en las calles del covid o los xinos que se hicieron nigras.

Que cansino todo, joder.


----------



## daesrd (20 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Porque occidente no arrasa con China, yo creo que acabamos antes.



No puede, se quedaría (el gobierno usano) con un malo útil al que culpar de lo que ellos mismo preparan..


----------



## Eshpañavabien (20 Dic 2022)

Tengo un amigo con contactos en Pekín, y le dicen que es posible que la mitad de la población de la ciudad esté infectada de COVID.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (20 Dic 2022)

Quitáis las ganas de vivir.


----------



## Jebediah (20 Dic 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Si tienes una alimentación sana y sin extres no hay ningún problema.



Curiosamente desde que decidí no vacunarme, cada día que pasa y viendo las noticias sufro menos estrés, y venía jodido del trabajo y demás. Va en serio.


----------



## amigos895 (20 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ayer mismo...un amigo de mi padre 65 años, sano...deportista....cancer de pulmon.
> Una amiga de mi mujer, sana, ex jugadora profesional, segundo embarazo ...aborto espontaneo a las pocas semanas...doblemente embichados ambos.
> 
> De los que conozco que ya tuviesen cancer, no va bien ninguno tras el emponzoñamiento.



Si estaban doblemente pinchado no están sanos


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



Que pesaos con el fake del coronatimo.


----------



## amigos895 (20 Dic 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de los vídeos desde China de gente cayendo por la calle y luego aquí no caia ninguno?.....pues eso. ! CUENTO CHINO !



Pues yo me acuerdo de uno de RTVE diciendo que veía muertos por las calles en la entrevista con el doctor Benito


----------



## maxkuiper (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (20 Dic 2022)

Uso WeChat y desde hace un par de días no deja de saltar la alarma por riesgo de “bitxo”.

tengo muchos proveedores en china, Shanghai y Shenzhen.

Según ellos la situación está completamente descontrolada.

Es brutal, pero siguen comiendo mierda en mal estado y animales de dudosa procedencia como manjar.


----------



## ajmens (20 Dic 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Uso WeChat y desde hace un par de días no deja de saltar la alarma por riesgo de “bitxo”.
> 
> tengo muchos proveedores en china, Shanghai y Shenzhen.
> 
> ...



Hay que ser imbecil para creerse que un virus se "*enciende*" en dos dias de repente despues de dos años, en un pais de mil millones de personas.

Pero muy imbecil, de llevar babero y cagarse encima.

Yo no digo que no enfermen, desconozco la realidad china, pero no es un puto virus de eso estoy al 100% seguro. Porque no soy un jodido imbecil.


----------



## elKaiser (20 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Visto en la tele y algunos tontos os lo creísteis, lo mismo que os creísteis al principio que era cierto que la gente en China caía fulminada por la calle y se volvía de color negro.
> 
> Me gustaría veros un tiempo viviendo en China, en la zona esa de covid cero. Seguro que en cuanto pudiéseis os volvíais para Gitania cagando leches, aterrados de lo que se vive allí. Entonces valoraríais un poco la poca libertad de la que aún gozamos aquí.



¿Que libertad?, lo que vi en 2020 fue un genocidio de ancianos, mientras subnormales salían a apluadir a los balcones y el TC decía, ante la suspensión de todos los derechos constitucionales, que ya si eso, se reuniría el próximo año.

Cada vez que lo recuerdo, se me revuelven las tripas.


----------



## Tanchus (20 Dic 2022)

smxabi dijo:


> Un example de uso de cada caso, please. Me siento arrasado.





https://www.rae.es/espanol-al-dia/porque-porque-por-que-por-que-0


----------



## geremi (20 Dic 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Yo no sé ni cómo cojones leéis estas noticias.
> 
> Ni puto caso.



Porque en el fondo están deseando que vuelva a pasar. Así ya tienen una razón de ser para levantarse y meterse aquí con las magufadas, con los purasangres, etc etc... el aburrimiento es muy malo.


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (20 Dic 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Hay que ser imbecil para creerse que un virus se "enciende" en dos dias de repente despues de dos años, en un pais de mil millones de personas.
> 
> Pero muy imbecil, de llevar babero y cagarse encima.
> 
> Yo no digo que no enfermen, desconozco la realidad china, pero no es un puto virus de eso estoy al 100% seguro. Porque no soy un jodido imbecil.



Están todos completamente sumisos al gobierno.

Los tienen vigilados y no me refiero a un 20% o 30% de la población sino un 95%, están todos vigilados.

Tienen una App en la que le monitoriza al organismo gubernamental chino todo lo que haces durante el día, incluso con las personas en las que entras en contacto. De forma automática.

Son tan herméticos y con miedo a hablar con extranjeros porque son conscientes de que tienen el ojo del gobierno encima.

Y cuando no tienen la App tienen a un vecino chivato cuencoarrocista que te delata por no llevar bozal.


A esta chica que es una trabajadora de aduanas portuarias y con la que tengo una relación excelente y es de las tías más inteligentes que conozco, le acaban de quitar a los padres padres Y abuelos por tener a familiares “contagiados” sin ni siquiera haberlos visto en semanas.


----------



## entropio (20 Dic 2022)

Otra matanza masiva de proletarios perpetrada por rojos, cual es la noticia exactamente?


----------



## ajmens (20 Dic 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Están todos completamente sumisos al gobierno.
> 
> Los tienen vigilados y no me refiero a un 20% o 30% de la población sino un 95%, están todos vigilados.
> 
> ...



La muerte es un destino mas digno que vivir de esa manera.


----------



## petro6 (20 Dic 2022)

Ignoro que es lo que tienen pensado, pero lo que tengo claro es que a partir de ahora ante cualquier intento cohercitivo voy a emplear la violencia tanto física cómo verbal.


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (20 Dic 2022)

Ya aburre esto...


----------



## Camaro SS (20 Dic 2022)

Y aquí regalando 90 millones de vacunas...


----------



## AdrianL (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (20 Dic 2022)

Ha habido más manifas en Hong Kong no?

XD


----------



## ajmens (20 Dic 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Y aquí regalando 90 millones de vacunas...



Eso vale menos que nada.

No se las regalaría ni a un necio como tu.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Ojala mueran todos


----------



## Baltasar G thang (20 Dic 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Tengo un amigo con contactos en Pekín, y le dicen que es posible que la mitad de la población de la ciudad esté infectada de COVID.



como vas a estar infectado de una cosa que no existe
es loleante
es como los falsos positivos en la pagina de virustotal


----------



## AzulyBlanco (20 Dic 2022)

El glan salto adelante


----------



## imaginARIO (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dragón Asesino (20 Dic 2022)

Vamos que se están inventando otro Psy Ops de los cojones para someternos más. Qué novedad. 

Y si es así que mueran los putos chinos si son literalmente millones, como cucarachas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 Dic 2022)

Pocos me parecen.


----------



## Amoñecada (20 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Ósea después del covid cero,* de los cierres, mascarillas 100%, de la policía persiguiendo, de PCR´s al doquier y de vakuñar de mierda al 95% de los Chinos....se mueren TODOS DE COVID.
> 
> 
> *Iros a tomar por el culo. Es un ataque mas a la humanidad.*



Sobran muchos chinos en verdad aunque lo mismo debería hacerse en la India y Paquistan que son mucho peores.

Por cierto próximamente los tiktokeros de confianza os administrarán la pakuña CanSino, se administra por vía nasal.


----------



## ajmens (20 Dic 2022)

Amoñecada dijo:


> Sobran muchos chinos en verdad aunque lo mismo debería hacerse en la India y Paquistan que son mucho peores.
> 
> Por cierto próximamente los tiktokeros de confianza os administrarán la pakuña CanSino, se administra por vía nasal.



Se la administraran a su puta madre.


----------



## tarrito (20 Dic 2022)

ojalá suelten un bicho de cierta calidak... tengo curiosidad por ver cómo se deselvuelven ciertos sistemas inmunes con 1, 2, 3 y hasta 4 banderillas + unas cuantas de la gripe

* por cierto, ya me jodería bastante porque en la cinta de cassette donde tenía el "Resistiré", le tuve que grabar encima los Villancicos


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (20 Dic 2022)

He mirado la fecha por si era de 2019


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Porque occidente no arrasa con China, yo creo que acabamos antes.



Pues onvre, siendo más de 1400 millones, igual no se dejan… y tampoco China es una isla pequeñita y tal…


----------



## etsai (20 Dic 2022)

Pues yo tengo un poco de nostalgia de aquel loco año 2020.

Que vengan, que vengan. Aquí les espero.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (20 Dic 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Uso WeChat y desde hace un par de días no deja de saltar la alarma por riesgo de “bitxo”.
> 
> tengo muchos proveedores en china, Shanghai y Shenzhen.
> 
> ...



es todo mentira, fijo que estais todos hablando con bots y pensais que son personas y o son bots o son funcionarios del ejercito popular chino

pones los videos de javiertzo grabaos en la puta calle y no ves NI A UN SOLO PUTO CHINO TOSIENDO

no ya volviendose negro y desmayandose y tal, no no, TOSIENDO

todo mentiras chinas, al nivel del periodismo de la sexta

MENTILAS DE MIELDA CHINA


----------



## Baltasar G thang (20 Dic 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Hay que ser imbecil para creerse que un virus se "*enciende*" en dos dias de repente despues de dos años, en un pais de mil millones de personas.
> 
> Pero muy imbecil, de llevar babero y cagarse encima.
> 
> Yo no digo que no enfermen, desconozco la realidad china, pero no es un puto virus de eso estoy al 100% seguro. Porque no soy un jodido imbecil.



no enferman ni pollas, se lo estan inventando TODO, y los cms que tenemos por aqui son eso, propagandistas
todo mentira, como la primera vez

cuento chino de manual


----------



## rey0 (20 Dic 2022)

Fuente......Mis cojones morenos, digamos que como siempre


----------



## Tales90 (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



Que si que si, que nos vamos a creer toda la mierda que venga de china.


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (20 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es todo mentira, fijo que estais todos hablando con bots y pensais que son personas y o son bots o son funcionarios del ejercito popular chino
> 
> pones los videos de javiertzo grabaos en la puta calle y no ves NI A UN SOLO PUTO CHINO TOSIENDO
> 
> ...



Un bot tan real que lo he conocido en persona, y un día al mes hacemos una reunión con webcam.

Se están poniendo fuertes los chinos.

Que sea mentira el bitxo no me lo vas a venir a contar tu, mucho menos a tratarme de loco. Lo que no te voy a tolerar es que me vengas con que la tierra es plana y encima me lo intentes justificar.

Al ignore.


----------



## Ace Tone (20 Dic 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> ¿Que libertad?, lo que vi en 2020 fue un genocidio de ancianos, mientras subnormales salían a apluadir a los balcones y el TC decía, ante la suspensión de todos los derechos constitucionales, que ya si eso, se reuniría el próximo año.
> 
> Cada vez que lo recuerdo, se me revuelven las tripas.



A esos ancianos ya los habían sentenciado sus familias en el momento en el que los ingresaron en una residencia. No todas, pero muchas residencias de ancianos ya eran mataderos antes del covid.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (20 Dic 2022)

tu sigue hablando con funcivagos del ejercito popular chino, pero el cuento ya no se lo traga NADIE

deberiamos banear a todos los cms globalistas que se dedican a hacer terrorismo


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Dic 2022)

Hasta que los chinos no empiecen a ponerse negros.... nada de que preocuparse.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (20 Dic 2022)

Vivo en CHina y sí, la gente esta enfermando. De hecho, ya no me llegan los repartidores a casa.


----------



## keler (20 Dic 2022)

Pero esta vez ha sido un murciélago que se ha follado una cucaracha, así que va a ser mucho más mortífero. Que empiece el baile COVID 2.0


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (20 Dic 2022)

Si, claro. No habían sido 4000 en 2020?
Me peino y voy corriendo a vacunarme ; )


----------



## jorobachov (20 Dic 2022)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Vivo en CHina y sí, la gente esta enfermando. De hecho, ya no me llegan los repartidores a casa.



Enfermando de que ....


----------



## Ace Tone (20 Dic 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Enfermando de que ....



De CUENTITIS-22.


----------



## 917 (20 Dic 2022)

Las vacunas chinas son muy malas y no han aceptado las occidentales de ARN mensajero.


----------



## stuka (20 Dic 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Están todos completamente sumisos al gobierno.
> 
> Los tienen vigilados y no me refiero a un 20% o 30% de la población sino un 95%, están todos vigilados.
> 
> ...





Esa chinita que tanto conoces...en realidad es un chino gordinflón.


----------



## Euron G. (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## alas97 (20 Dic 2022)

Siiiiii, vuelven las bakaciones de año y medio. con cansiones populares y aplausos a las 8pm.

Saldremos más fuerte.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (20 Dic 2022)

*¡¡¡¡¡¡VAMOS A MORIR!!!!!!!*


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (20 Dic 2022)

China tiene que deshacerse de un monton de estomagos inutiles, al igual que Occidente.

No veras a ningun alto cargo del PLA morir de covid. Tampoco a Gates, Fauci, Soros o similares.

Hay dos tipos de vacuna, una para la purria genocidable y la otra para la Elite.


----------



## SoloLeo (20 Dic 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> De la población mundial pinchada, en relación a las vacunas covid y el mejunje ARN, no es la de China. Las tasas de vacunación han sido bajas y el gobierno chino se negó a utilizar las "innovadoras" vacunas de ARN para inoculaciones masivas.
> 
> Se ve que sus científicos eran un tanto "antivacunas" ¿raro verdad?
> 
> Que en China su régimen manipula la información lo damos por hecho. Que mínimo desde Marzo de 2020, en España, la UE y todo "occidente" como gustan decir, estamos inmersos en un régimen de censura y manipulación de clase política y mediática idéntico, y a ratos hasta peor, que nadie lo dude.



No, si yo me refería a lo que saltará al resto del mundo, que lo venderán como enfermedad "nueva 2.0" y va a ser el potingue haciendo _combo breaker_ en la gente.

De China, ya digo, no me creo absolutamente nada. Ni si se han pinchado, ni con qué, ni cuánto, ni de cuántos metros son las pilas de cadáveres negroamarillos. Como uno de los principales actores en todo el berenjenal en el que estamos, es de inconscientes darles un mínimo de credibilidad.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (20 Dic 2022)

Pueden tirar una nueva variante artificial mas letal cuando les salga de los cojones y nadie lo sabría nunca.


----------



## Falcatón (20 Dic 2022)

¿Queréis ser libres y revelaros? Bueno, pues ahora lidiad con esta cepa.

Nada de lo que pase en China ni fuera de ella es natural. Es que ya se me agotó el miedo, me he vuelto insensible e incrédulo después de toda la sarta de manipulaciones que hemos sufrido, como la de aquel grupo de expertos que asesoraba a nuestro bienamado gobierno socialista y sus dos estados de alarma ilegales.

Todo me importa un carajo y no creo en nada salvo en Dios. Dicho de otra forma, la corrupción del hombre se extiende por cualquier cosa que hace: Vaticano, fútbol, política, economía...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (20 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> China tiene que deshacerse de un monton de estomagos inutiles, al igual que Occidente.
> 
> No veras a ningun alto cargo del PLA morir de covid. Tampoco a Gates, Fauci, Soros o similares.
> 
> Hay dos tipos de vacuna, una para la purria genocidable y la otra para la Elite.



que no haya muerto echenique de un supuesto virus ultramortal que se extiende por el aire y que es tan contagioso como el papiloma humano demuestra que puedes estar en lo cierto.


----------



## npintos (20 Dic 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> No, si yo me refería a lo que saltará al resto del mundo, que lo venderán como enfermedad "nueva 2.0" y va a ser el potingue haciendo _combo breaker_ en la gente.
> 
> De China, ya digo, no me creo absolutamente nada. Ni si se han pinchado, ni con qué, ni cuánto, ni de cuántos metros son las pilas de cadáveres negroamarillos. Como uno de los principales actores en todo el berenjenal en el que estamos, es de inconscientes darles un mínimo de credibilidad.



Veo el Mundial del fóbal en Qatar como una gran oportunidad para hacer estas "maldades". Tienen el pretexto perfecto, hasta hay un animal exótico en el medio, se sustituye el pangolín por el camello, y a crear historietas con los saltos interespecie...

Todos los que fueron al Mundial y vuelven a sus países serán sindicados como los transportadores de la "nueva variante", que obviamente los PCR no la detectaron , pero ahora con el upgrade, sí lo harán.

Miren Buenos Aires hoy, feriado nacional, decenas de miles de boludos todos juntitos, apretados, tosiendo y bebiendo de la misma botella... Ya veremos si la teoría es correcta, aunque puede ser simplemente por aquello de Feixedo de alimentar a los dioses.


----------



## SoloLeo (20 Dic 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Veo el Mundial del fóbal en Qatar como una gran oportunidad para hacer estas "maldades". Tienen el pretexto perfecto, hasta hay un animal exótico en el medio, se sustituye el pangolín por el camello, y a crear historietas con los saltos interespecie...
> 
> Todos los que fueron al Mundial y vuelven a sus países serán sindicados como los transportadores de la "nueva variante", que obviamente los PCR no la detectaron , pero ahora con el upgrade, sí lo harán.
> 
> Miren Buenos Aires hoy, feriado nacional, decenas de miles de boludos todos juntitos, apretados, tosiendo y bebiendo de la misma botella... Ya veremos si la teoría es correcta, aunque puede ser simplemente por aquello de Feixedo de alimentar a los dioses.



Me parece un resumen excelente.
De todos modos, no se en vuestro entorno, pero en el mío hay bastante desgana con eso del virus ya. 
Hace falta que empiecen a caer como chinches para que cuele de nuevo, y me parece que van a ir por ahí también los tiros.


----------



## Falcatón (20 Dic 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Se va a poner el bozal y se va a quedar en casa su puta madre.



Ojú, quillo, no sé si el próximo estado de alarma será legal o no pero voy a acumular tantas propuestas de sanción como para empapelar todas las habitaciones de mi casa. Esta vez que les zurzan y sí me creo que viene otra situación como las dos anteriores solo que no saldré disimulando con mi perro, cogeré el coche o la moto para irme donde me dé la puta gana aunque no tenga compañía porque no se atreva nadie más a arriesgarse.


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 Dic 2022)

Llevan casi 6 meses por revueltas por un dinero que no les quiere devolver el estado, si hace falta hasta les queman vivos.


----------



## Stock Option (20 Dic 2022)

Queremos guiones nuevos y de calidat.


----------



## npintos (20 Dic 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Me parece un resumen excelente.
> De todos modos, no se en vuestro entorno, pero en el mío hay bastante desgana con eso del virus ya.
> Hace falta que empiecen a caer como chinches para que cuele de nuevo, y me parece que van a ir por ahí también los tiros.



Siempre les queda la opción de una Colza 2.0 y culpar al camello.


----------



## Falcatón (20 Dic 2022)

carpetano dijo:


> Es porque las vacunas covid chinas son una mierda, son un puto bluff, y además ni siquiera sirven para las nuevas variantes del covid, como la ómicron, con la que es totalmente ineficaz, además de ser otro bluff que tienen vacunada al 95% de la población...



A tu frase le sobra una palabra, ¿adivinas cuál? Todes, hije, son todes.


----------



## SoloLeo (20 Dic 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Siempre les queda la opción de una Colza 2.0 y culpar al camello.



Aún no ha empezado el invierno. Con un sistema inmune hecho un cristo, no creo que sea necesario mucho más.
Veremos qué pasa.


----------



## Falcatón (20 Dic 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Están todos completamente sumisos al gobierno.
> 
> Los tienen vigilados y no me refiero a un 20% o 30% de la población sino un 95%, están todos vigilados.
> 
> ...



Un forero que conjuga bien mientras teclea en el móvil y sin consultar en la internete el pasado de un verbo irregular como to spread. Mis dies, señor, ahí hay nivel. El 95% de los que dicen saber inglés habría escrito spreaded o algo similar.


----------



## hyugaa (20 Dic 2022)

fake news y actor studio para los chinos pero ya !


----------



## mikasa (20 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> No me gusta un pelo esto.
> 
> HE DICHO



Y en la misma época, últimos de año, como en 2019.


----------



## thanos2 (20 Dic 2022)

Se va a encerrar otra vez su puta madre. A mi no me roban otra vez tiempo de vida. Prefiero morir.

Pero el problema será quien prefiera morir y que no salga gratis


----------



## mikasa (20 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Oye que me suena muchísimo una predicción que se hizo en el foro.
> Creo que era medio en coña con una vidente, que decía que la primera era el ensayo , y que la gente se hartase y así no hiciéramos distanciamiento etc ,que la segunda sería para el 2023y que esa si sería en serio.



Cualquiera que dijese algo así tenía muchas probabilidades de acertar, aquí hubo foreros que lo dijeron, fechas aproximadas, que era la primera y no sería la última ni la peor.


----------



## Destro (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



La política de COVID CERO no ha funcionado en China. En occidente los virus han campado a sus anchas, así que nos hemos ido inmunizando. Además las vacunas occidentales, para quien se las haya puesto, parecen ser mucho más efectivas (que NO SEGURAS, que eso es otro tema) que la china, una vacuna de tipo tradicional.

Al final ellos tendrán que pasar por lo mismo que nosotros: inmunidad natural y ha convivir con este virus igual que convivimos con el de la gripe.

Ahora, para la economía, si China se paraliza, aunque sea parcialmente, afectará a todo el mundo porque allí se producen buena parte de los bienes que consume el mundo. Y no sólo se trata de bienes manufacturados en fábricas sino también de recursos vitales, como las tierras raras.


----------



## mikasa (20 Dic 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Parece que por ahora las autoridades no han querido dar la voz de alarma, ni tampoco los medios, Burbuja como siempre adelantandose a los acontecimientos??



En dos dias Iker lo saca, con dos generales y el médico ése, el todólogo.


----------



## Omaita (20 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Y dale, como aburre la mierda esta...



Pues ya verás en marzo, encarcelado junto a tu Charo...
Cómprale un perro pa Reyes y matas dos pájaros de un tiro JOJOJOJO


----------



## mikasa (20 Dic 2022)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Vivo en CHina y sí, la gente esta enfermando. De hecho, ya no me llegan los repartidores a casa.



En serio? Puedes contarnos más?


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2022)

Vamos que los chinos si no toman medidas les pasa como aquí. A ver si al final no va a ser la vacuna y va a ser el virus, ese que algunos dicen que no existe.


----------



## Scire (20 Dic 2022)

Todo el mundo tendría que cerrar las fronteras a China, ese país de mierda que tanto admiran LR y Sísar Vidal, y que se vaya a la mierda.

Si es verdad lo que muestran lo vídeos, porque es verdad; y si es mentira, porque son mentiras de chinos.

Los libeggales como LR que se vayan a vivir a ese estercolero y que dejen al mundo en paz.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

Solo veo viejos chinos


----------



## elmegaduque (20 Dic 2022)

mikasa dijo:


> En dos dias Iker lo saca, con dos generales y el médico ése, el todólogo.



Luego le "cerrarán" el programa y él desde su canal de jewtube en el sótano de su casa coordinará sus corresponsales en Pekin y hará monográficos con espectaculares intros y arreglos musicales inquietantes.


----------



## Magufillo (20 Dic 2022)

¿Cremaciones?¿Millones?
A ver si van a llegar a 6millones .


----------



## Furymundo (20 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Pretenden empezar una pandemia covid 2.0?
> La primera vez fue igual,que si hay un virus respiratorio que se está cargando a los chinos,pero no pasa nada porque no va a llegar a Occidente.Y mirad como terminamos.
> Esto no me gusta nada.



lo haran otra vez sin duda 
estan tanteando


----------



## Magufillo (20 Dic 2022)

A saber cómo se han manejado los chinos durante los últimos 40 años. Nunca había noticias pero se ve que están así desde hace años con las mierdas de los viruses y controlando al ganado.

Es increíble como un pueblo tan grande está acojonado por una pequeña élite que maneja allí el cotarro... oh wait!


----------



## amigos895 (20 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Oye que me suena muchísimo una predicción que se hizo en el foro.
> Creo que era medio en coña con una vidente, que decía que la primera era el ensayo , y que la gente se hartase y así no hiciéramos distanciamiento etc ,que la segunda sería para el 2023y que esa si sería en serio.



No van a soltar nada que puedan perjudicar a la élite, no van a hacer algo que no puedan controlar. Lo más fácil es que la gente se quite de en medio por si misma (suicidios y pinchazos).


----------



## EGO (20 Dic 2022)

No hay ningun "viruh",retards.

Los chinos se descojonan de vosotros de nuevo y vais a volver a picar como idiotas.


----------



## reconvertido (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Parece que no, pero difícil de verificar en China



Creo que no me entendiste.
Me refería a que si de verdad importa la PROPAGANDA china.
Que esta película de terror biológico ya la vivimos.

Hasta gente desplomándose vimos.
Fue el primer video, ¿recordáis?
El fulano "cayéndose", amortiguando con las manos (como en artes marciales), y "casualmente" una UVI con señores vestidos de "la amenazaz de andrómeda" allí al quite a 5 minutos.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/os-acordais-de-como-empezo-todo-esto.1712932/#




Pues ahora, la segunda parte de la superproducción.


----------



## perrosno (20 Dic 2022)

Me espero a ver como construyen a toda hostia los timohospitales, anda a mamarla ya hombre!!!!


----------



## NormanMan (20 Dic 2022)

el comunismo record de muertes


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Dic 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Y dale, como aburre la mierda esta...



A ver si hay suerte y palma la guarra de tu puta madre antes de reyes. Vas a ver que rapido se te pasa el aburrimiento, jodidisima PUTA ESCORIA


----------



## Azrael_II (20 Dic 2022)

Os habéis fijado que si no se hacen test ni se habla de Covid...

No hay Covid?

La política de Covid 0 es no hablar de Covid


----------



## elKaiser (20 Dic 2022)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Vivo en CHina y sí, la gente esta enfermando. De hecho, ya no me llegan los repartidores a casa.



Y yo soy el Obispo de la Seu de Urgell.


----------



## zirick (20 Dic 2022)

He tenido resacas peores que el Covid.

No vacunado obviamente.


----------



## sopelmar (20 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Pero ¿todo esto es por el covid?o han sacado otra versión??



coronavirus MERS-CoV extinto desde el 2012 pero tenían alguna ampolla guardada en laboratorios secretos fallo de seguridad y que mejor sitio para soltarlo que el mundial


----------



## Mi abuela esta en Badoo (20 Dic 2022)

Me espero a que Jabiertzo haga un video desde el epicentro del infielno


----------



## Magufillo (20 Dic 2022)

Otra vez el pangolín se ha puesto cachondo y se ha follado al murciélago...


----------



## magufone (20 Dic 2022)

Por los autores de los chinos que cambiaban de color...


----------



## thanos2 (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



Esta película me suena. 

Que utilicen mejores actores y mejores efectos especiales. 

Si mueren 10 millones de chinos, es que a 1290 millones no les ha hecho nada ninguna gripe de invierno. Así que a otro perro con ese collar. 

Las TV sedientas de nuevo de meter miedo, vídeos y frases que les ayuden a tener 100 millones en subvenciones si cumplen con la narrativa.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (20 Dic 2022)

mikasa dijo:


> En serio? Puedes contarnos más?



El virus este esta literalmente afectando a todo el mundo. Es muy contagioso. Nada de nuevo para los que hayais vivido fuera de aqui.
Supongo que en un par de semanas las cosas se calmarán.


----------



## magufone (20 Dic 2022)

Mas de un vulcanologo, ha sido leer esta noticia y tener una ereccion...


----------



## 4motion (20 Dic 2022)

Lo mismo que en la India y las piras funerarias a golpe de dron.

Lo Mismo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberobrero (20 Dic 2022)

Jinping es capaz de matarles para seguir con su dictadura distopica, ahora en plan de "veis? no quisisteis ser robots y ahora estais muriendo, pondremos doble de restricciones"


----------



## bit (20 Dic 2022)

¡¡Veréis en 15 días!!


----------



## Teuro (20 Dic 2022)

A mi me da la impresión que todo lo que humanamente hemos hecho para parar al covid no ha servido de nada. La enfermedad ha avanzado según sus propios patrones de contagio y a quien le ha tocado, le ha tocado irse al hoyo. Las medidas restrictivas a la población lo único que han hecho es retrarsar la ola de contagios. China está sufriendo por todo lo grande lo que aquí tuvimos durante el año y medio de la pandemia. El objetivo inicial de "allanar la curva" para no colapsar hospitalariamente es la medida más inteligente. ¿Las vacunas? en serio, ¿alguien piensa que han servido para algo salvo para llenar la cuenta de resultados de Pfizer y similares?.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Dic 2022)

Sobra mucha gente...


----------



## Teuro (20 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Os habéis fijado que si no se hacen test ni se habla de Covid...
> 
> No hay Covid?
> 
> La política de Covid 0 es no hablar de Covid



Si que hay covid, pero tenemos "inmunidad de rebaño". La gente que estás viendo que coge resfriados chungos que les hace estar de baja durante una semana probablemente sean de covid, gripe A o similares. Lo que pasa es que, si no hay test, no hay contagios.


----------



## Teuro (20 Dic 2022)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> El virus este esta literalmente afectando a todo el mundo. Es muy contagioso. Nada de nuevo para los que hayais vivido fuera de aqui.
> Supongo que en un par de semanas las cosas se calmarán.



Es precisamente el patrón de contagio del virus: Ola 1, ola 2, ola 3, ola 4 ...
Es todo muy familiar, ciertamente.
El problema de los chinos es que llevan literalmente sodomizados 2 años con la política "covid 0" y ahora vemos que ese "sacrificio" no ha servido de nada. Fue el primer sitio donde explotó el virus y se van a comer con papas la última gran ola del virus.


----------



## Teuro (20 Dic 2022)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Vivo en CHina y sí, la gente esta enfermando. De hecho, ya no me llegan los repartidores a casa.



Cuidado, que en este foro abundan los terraplanistas comedoritos que viven en sus cuevas y no les da el sol. Esos antisociales que no se relacionan con nadie excepto con su madre que les pasas los doritos, chococrispies y el colacao por debajo de la puerta son los "purasangres" que no conocen a nadie que haya enfermado de covid y que defienden a capa y espada que la enfermedad no existe.


----------



## Teuro (20 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> China tiene que deshacerse de un monton de estomagos inutiles, al igual que Occidente.
> 
> No veras a ningun alto cargo del PLA morir de covid. Tampoco a Gates, Fauci, Soros o similares.
> 
> Hay dos tipos de vacuna, una para la purria genocidable y la otra para la Elite.



Los pueblos orientales tienen alma de esclavos.


----------



## El pichín<3 (20 Dic 2022)

Yo estoy en china y si que es verdad que la gente está poniéndose toda mala , ahora mismo yo estoy dando positivo en los test que voy haciendo , pero no se está muriendo la gente , como mucho fiebre alta unos días y los síntomas de covid


----------



## George Orwell (20 Dic 2022)

¡Idos a tomar por el culo ya!


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (20 Dic 2022)

Basta de videos de estos. La doctora Amargadita del Mal, que languidecía en su mesa camilla (pack completo, mesa camilla, calceta, brasero y gato), lleva tres horas viendo el vídeo en bucle, salivando abundantemente. Sus carcajadas diabólicas han espantado al gato. Está feo jugar así con los sentimientos de una pobre ancianita.


----------



## alsale02 (20 Dic 2022)

es todo verdad ir a poneros corriendo la 4 5 6......... vacuna .no hay tiempo


----------



## I. de A. (20 Dic 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si que hay covid, pero tenemos "inmunidad de rebaño". La gente que estás viendo que coge resfriados chungos que les hace estar de baja durante una semana probablemente sean de covid, gripe A o similares. Lo que pasa es que, si no hay test, no hay contagios.



​Sin test, no hay "pandemia".

Metiendo ciclos a la PCR, cualquier enfermo daba positivo y, si moría, iba a la estadística del terror. Los sanos también daban positivos, los famosos asintomáticos (la estupidez que inventaron para mantener el timo de las PCR, pues sólo se puede negar la evidencia con estupideces; las estupideces más importantes en este caso fueron las PCR y los "asintomáticos").

Todo en función de una PCR (que, como todo el mundo sabe, son las siglas de papaya con ron). Pero no se hacían autopsias ni análisis clínicos. Quien moría y había dado positivo en el test, lo metían como muerto por covid, aunque hubiera muerto por otras patologías, como dijo la ministra. Contabilidad creativa.

Ancianos y personas con problemas asesinadas, abandonadas en las residencias o a protocolazo limpio en algunos hospitales... Y nada de autopsias (de haber un nuevo virus tan peligroso, lo perentorio hubiera sido hacer el mayor número de autopsias); cuando algunos médicos se saltaron la prohibición en Italia y Alemania, los resultados de las autopsias mostraron todo tipo de enfermedades y tratamientos erróneos como causas de las muertes.


***​
Ministra magufa de AAEE de España en marzo de 2020: *"Se consideran muertos por coronavirus todos los que han dado positivo en el test, aunque hayan fallecido por otras patologías."*

Las críticas de Holanda a España avivan el riesgo a una nueva crisis de reputación
El Gobierno quiere evitar que la pandemia se convierta en un nuevo foco de crítica internacional
elpais.com

Ahora tiene que decir: *"Se consideran muertos por otras patologías todos los que se han puesto la vacuna, aunque hayan fallecido por sus efectos adversos."*

Y así en toda magufocracia avanzada:

Daily Mail:
Literal: En UK das "positivo a covid", te atropella un coche antes de 28 días y...¡has muerto por covid!
Coronabicho: - DailyMail|El gobierno UK cuenta como "muerte por covid" CUALQUIER muerte hasta 28 días de "testar positivo"...¡aunque "positivo" muera atropellado! | Burbuja.info

Parlamento de Irlanda:

1395430610496262149

Estado de Illinois:



***​
*¿Y la gripe? ¿Qué pasó con la gripe?*

Sin autopsias ni análisis clínicos, dieron el cambiazo en marzo del 2020, cuando desaparecieron por arte de magia los datos de la gripe y empezaron a aparecer datos y muertos por coronavirus; aunque, poco antes, el 10 de febrero de 2020, en _La razón:_

*España sufre la peor epidemia de gripe de los últimos cuatro años*

Mientras el mundo teme el coronavirus, en nuestro país *más de 150.000 personas se han enfrentado a la gripe en la última semana y un 40% de los mayores de 65 años precisa hospitalización*

De momento no se prevé que frene el ascenso de casos de gripe, con una incidencia de más de 270 cada 100.000 habitantes

Toda la atención sobre el coronavirus, un microorganismo que parece haber puesto en jaque a la Salud Pública mundial. Y, de forma casi desapercibida,* en nuestro país se elevan los casos de gripe semana tras semana. «A día de hoy vivimos una de las peores temporadas de los últimos cuatro años. Mientras, todos se fijan en el coronavirus, aquí los servicios de urgencias sufren los estragos del ascenso de las cifras»,* comenta Luis Puente-Maestu, jefe del Servicio Neumología del Hospital Universitario Gregorio Marañón de Madrid.

Iria Miguéns Blanco, urgencióloga y portavoz de la Sociedad Española de Medicina de Urgencias y Emergencias (Semes) explica que «_en el momento actual la gripe está todavía en fase de ascenso en el contexto de epidemia. El nivel de gripe en el territorio nacional en cuanto a intensidad es medio. La Rioja, Navarra y Melilla son las regiones que presentan únicamente un nivel alto. *Según la tendencia del Sistema de Vigilancia de Gripe en España, la tendencia, efectivamente es creciente en toda España*_*».*

* * *​
El 25 de marzo del 2020 preguntaba yo en el hilo maguficial de este foro donde ladraba sin parar el perrinini, vista la información que había:

*¿Qué ha pasado con la gripe?*



SEMANA 11 (09/03/2020 - 15/03/2020) - Resumen Temporada 2019-20La actividad gripal en la Red Vigía ha sido de 89,44 casos por 100.000 habitantes.Se han confirmado el 34,6% de las muestras enviadas al laboratorio, aislándose 7 virus B y 2 virus A: uno A(H1N1)pdm09 y otro A (H3N2).En lo que va de temporada se han notificado 1304 casos hospitalizados con gripe confirmada, de los cuales 333 cumplen criterios de gravedad.

URA - Ur Agentzia - Agencia Vasca del Agua

No se dan datos de fallecidos.
¿No ha muerto nadie este invierno por la gripe, como todos los anteriores?

* * *​
El SVGE (de 2 de abril, lo último que aparecen datos de la gripe), tampoco daba cifras de fallecidos.
https://www.isciii.es/QueHacemos/Servicios/VigilanciaSaludPublicaRENAVE/EnfermedadesTransmisibles/Documents/GRIPE/Informes semanales/Temporada_2019-20/grn132020.pdf

***​

Y, claro, al final:








*El año que no hubo gripe: la temporada se salda en España con solo 12 casos*
Las medidas de protección contra el Covid-19 y el efecto desplazamiento de este, las principales causas





www.redaccionmedica.com

¿Cuándo en España sólo ha habido 12 casos de gripe? (estando anunciada como la gripe más grande en 4 años y con muchos hospitalizados ya como informaban los médicos, _La razón_ y otros medios hasta que dejaron de informar).


----------



## astur_burbuja (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



No se habian encerrado 3 años para tener cero casos?

Han soltado a la gente y cogen mas rapido la gripe que antes?? No se podia saber y tal.


----------



## Fígaro (20 Dic 2022)

Y los aliens? Mueren también a minolles?


----------



## El pichín<3 (20 Dic 2022)

Bien, de hecho van a abrir las fronteras el año que viene y hoy Chengdu fue la primera ciudad que reducido cuarentena si vienes desde fuera a 2+3

Probablemente a finales de enero la vuelvan a reducir y después de año nuevo chino la quiten completamente


----------



## pandillero (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



¿Cómo es que están hacinados en los hospitales?
Si en China te construyen un megahospital en 4 días con minolles de camas, médicos y enfirmieras.
¿Y ahora que hago con los pedidos de Aliexpress?


----------



## pamplinero (20 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Pero ¿todo esto es por el covid?o han sacado otra versión??




Cuando pides un Covid al AliExpress, tienes la version EU y la version China Mainland Warehouse.
La version EU es mas cara pero confiable. Y la version China te puede venir cualquier cosa.


----------



## notengodeudas (20 Dic 2022)

Igual que en febrero 2020 nos vamos a windy.com a ver si los hornos están quemando cuerpos


----------



## Aeneas (20 Dic 2022)

En Australia y Nueva Zelanda ya quitaron hace tiempo la política de covid 0. Recuerdo una estadística australiana, que en una semana habían tenido más casos que en los 2 últimos años.

Los chinos han estado haciendo el mongolo 3 años y 3 años tirados a la basura para al final tener lo que tienen. Y de las vacunas mejor no hablemos, ni de las chinas ni de las occidentales.

Y aquí ya la vimos, año y medio haciendo el mongolo con auténticas subnormalidades: 3 meses encerrados, año con el puto bozal en la calle, 2 años en interiores, 3 años en autobuses y hospitales, toques de queda absurdos...

¿Alguien se acuerda de Anders Tegnell? Pues fue el único experto (experto de verdad, no los cantamañanas que parece que son legión en el mundo) que dijo lo que está pasando en abril del 20. Y mirad que los suecos son progres recalcitrantes, pero al menos no los putearon como al resto.

Aprovecho para felicitar a los chinos que se manifestaron. Han acabado con esa locura de mierda del covid 0. Los amarillos serán unos esclavos obedientes, pero entonces ¿qué cojones somos nosotros? Aquí nos lo hemos tragado bien grande y a pares y la gente encantada.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (20 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Pretenden empezar una pandemia covid 2.0?
> La primera vez fue igual,que si hay un virus respiratorio que se está cargando a los chinos,pero no pasa nada porque no va a llegar a Occidente.Y mirad como terminamos.
> Esto no me gusta nada.



En china tienen una ola de corona bicho por qué el 0 covid ni funciona , aquí lo hemos pasado ya todos


----------



## Fígaro (20 Dic 2022)

Que os gusta un drama, aburridos.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## amigos895 (20 Dic 2022)

Vamos a moriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Se hace eterno lo de esperar tantos días.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (20 Dic 2022)

China no existe, los chinos tampoco.

Como he dicho al principio, el concepto de "China" es el resultado de una manipulación de los medios de comunicación soviéticos, del GRU (Servicio de Inteligencia Soviético), los gobiernos de Stalin, Jrushchov, Brézhnev, y en menor medida los de Malenkov, Andrópov y Chernenko, junto con la colaboración de Corea del Norte (a partir de los años 60) y de los estados satélites del sudeste asiático (destacando Vietnam, Laos y Myanmar, y en menor medida Tailandia y Camboya).

Lo primero que necesitas para crear de la nada un país, es tierra y gente. La tierra la puso Corea del Norte, donde en su zona fronteriza con Rusia existen una enorme cantidad de "platós de televisión" al aire libre que se hacen pasar por ciudades chinas. Todos los aeropuertos que en teoría están en Pekín o Shangai, en la realidad están localizados en los amplios valles norcoreanos.

Los "chinos" que se ven en esos platós de televisión no son más que actores de procedencias muy diversas, pero mayoritariamente norcoreanos, vietnamitas y malayos. En los últimos años ha crecido mucho la cantidad de filipinos que son contratados para hacerse pasar por chinos.

Por tanto, no. Nunca has estado en China, ni tú ni ningún conocido tuyo. Habéis estado en una "ciudad" falsa hecha expresamente para turistas en la que se os hace creer que estáis en China. Todo está preparado: las Gran Muralla, las enormes calles abarrotadas de gente... todo.

Déjame preguntarte: ¿conoces a alguien que haya ido a China POR TIERRA? ¿No? Yo tampoco.

China evidentemente existe, pero la realiad es que sólo existen Shanghai y Hong Kong como ciudades grandes que, de hecho, no son más grandes que Madrid.

Tampoco son el país más poblado del mundo, ojo, y menos con la de chinos que viven fuera. ¿Y por qué viven fuera? Pues porque no hay nada. Son todo ciudades falsas.


----------



## claudiofp (20 Dic 2022)

Que me coman el rabo


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (20 Dic 2022)

Cendal, calienta que sales…


----------



## El pichín<3 (20 Dic 2022)

Claro...ya te digo yo ahora lo he pillado y llevo unos días malo , pero ya estoy casi recuperado...y así con la mayoría de personas


----------



## cooperator (20 Dic 2022)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> Yo estoy en china y si que es verdad que la gente está poniéndose toda mala , ahora mismo yo estoy dando positivo en los test que voy haciendo , pero no se está muriendo la gente , como mucho fiebre alta unos días y los síntomas de covid



Cuanto llevas en China? Es verdad que hace años que hacen confinamientos cada vez que aparece un “virus”?


----------



## xqyolovalgo (20 Dic 2022)

URGENTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.





Millones no, miles de millones y tal.


Papelera para esta puta mierda.


----------



## Chatarrero (20 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



Los chinos pueden irse a la mierda con el puto virus. Que se rían de su padre.


----------



## wireless1980 (20 Dic 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Supongo que el hecho de que se haya pinchado al 60% de la población mundial con un mejunje experimental del que nadie se hace responsable no tiene nada que ver, claro.
> 
> Sea como sea, de lo que venga de China no me creo nada.



El 10% se debe referir solo a China prácticamente. Y allí no han utilizado las vacunas occidentales.
Relajate que te da algo. Repas la lista de mantras.


----------



## cimarrón (20 Dic 2022)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> El virus este esta literalmente afectando a todo el mundo. Es muy contagioso. Nada de nuevo para los que hayais vivido fuera de aqui.
> Supongo que en un par de semanas las cosas se calmarán.



A ca gar


----------



## GongorayArgote (20 Dic 2022)

Lo que viene siendo la gripe de todos los años que estamos pasando todos


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Dic 2022)

Ahora mismo hay colas con incluso coches particulares que llevan a sus muertos para que los cremen.

Los crematorios no dan a basto.

Los hospitales estan a reventar, gente enferma y muertos se apilan en pasillos.

China ha caido y nosotros estaremos igual en un par de meses como mucho.

Los mayores de 40 años no podreis sobrevivir a lo que viene, sereis triados y imagino que no os atenderan por que lo primordial es salvar a los remantes menores de 40 años y no a los pensionistas o proximos pensionistas.

Esto ya esta aqui, el virus ha vuelto mas fuerte que nunca y ademas ha aprendido a matar y a saltarse cualquier vacuna o medicamento, solo los mas preparados, jovenes y fuertes podran sobrevivir a lo que viene.


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Dic 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Millones no, miles de millones y tal.
> 
> 
> Papelera para esta puta mierda.



Yo no me lo creeré hasta que no vea a las sanitarias chinas haciendo bailecitos en Tiktok


----------



## -V_ (20 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay colas con incluso coches particulares que llevan a sus muertos para que los cremen.
> 
> Los crematorios no dan a basto.
> 
> ...



Lo dices de verdad o de coña ? 

Te lo pregunto totalmente en serio


----------



## superloki (20 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay colas con incluso coches particulares que llevan a sus muertos para que los cremen.
> 
> Los crematorios no dan a basto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Dic 2022)

-V_ dijo:


> Lo dices de verdad o de coña ?
> 
> Te lo pregunto totalmente en serio



Es totalmente veridico, lleva saliendo informacion a cuentagotas en la ultima semana.

Hoy ya me han confirmado de diferentes sitios, uno de ellos medio en broma, diciendome que cabron que igual al final acabas gastando los latunes que tienes guardados.

Ahora mismo China esta en situacion critica y la cosa no para, sigue aumentando, brutalisimo, lo que paso en el 2020 pues multiplicado por diez, ademas esta vez parece como que han abierto todo y han dicho pues a tomar porculo que sea lo que dios quiera.

Hay ya videos circulando de esta misma semana con colas kilometricas de coches que llevan a sus familiares a que los quemen por que no hay suficientes coches funebres ni ambulancias, estan todos mezclados, por otro lado colas kilometricas de familiares recogiendo cenizas.

Hospitales brutalmente atestados con muertos por todos lados y gente enferma unos encima de otros, gente tirada por pasillos, gente tirada por las entradas de los hospitales, gente que colapsa por que no hay quien los atienda.............

En cosa de mes y poco tenemos aqui liada la de dios, no me esperaba yo que fuera a volver a pasar.

Por cierto que se esta comentando mucho que antes de todo esto una semana antes, se vieron por muchos sitios drones esparcir cosas, decian los chinos que eran desinfectante.............. igual si o igual es que sobramos mucha gente.


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Dic 2022)

Ojalá sea así.No me fio nada de los hijos de puta que nos quieren asustados y sometidos.
Son capaces de reiniciar la locura pandemica con algún bicho reforzado.
He visto más imágenes en el telediarreo y parece todo muy escenificado y apocalíptico.
Es todo muy raro,mientras Occidente estaba asolado por el covid y las muertes a punta pala,en China y otros países asiáticos estaban haciendo vida normal,con festivales en veranito.
Ahora van y empiezan a caer como chinches,así de repente?
Lo del mono no coló,de Ucrania pasa todo el mundo ya y creo que van a intentar una segunda parte del covid.Con sus consecuentes nuevas kakunas,esta vez inhaladas.


----------



## kenny220 (20 Dic 2022)

Esta vendiendo una vacuna en aerosol, que es la repera, protege más que los pinchazos, y además sirve para las nuevas variantes. 
Y curiosamente hay otra vacuna en aerosol en USA, pero son fondos para pruebas... 

Ah, y que los cálculos suyos son 2 millones de muertos en China.


----------



## guanoincoming (20 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay colas con incluso coches particulares que llevan a sus muertos para que los cremen.
> 
> Los crematorios no dan a basto.
> 
> ...


----------



## sintripulacion (20 Dic 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Qué aburrido estoy de morirme tantas veces...



Yo hasta Octubre del año que viene no pienso morirme otra vez.


----------



## SexyVIcky (20 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es totalmente veridico, lleva saliendo informacion a cuentagotas en la ultima semana.
> 
> Hoy ya me han confirmado de diferentes sitios, uno de ellos medio en broma, diciendome que cabron que igual al final acabas gastando los latunes que tienes guardados.
> 
> ...



Espero que no sea así y se quede en un fallido intento de jodernos a todos otra vez.
La gente no va a tragar más mierdas de esta eternamente.
Por ejemplo,hoy el telediario de Canarias,han dicho que la cuarta banderilla ha sido un fracaso y solo se la han puesto un 30% de los mayores de 60 y vulnerables,y van a abrir la veda a toda la población ,a ver si cuelan algunas más.
Algo muy muy gordo tienen que hacer para que la gente siga tragando.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Espero que no sea así y se quede en un fallido intento de jodernos a todos otra vez.
> La gente no va a tragar más mierdas de esta eternamente.
> Por ejemplo,hoy el telediario de Canarias,han dicho que la cuarta banderilla ha sido un fracaso y solo se la han puesto un 30% de los mayores de 60 y vulnerables,y van a abrir la veda a toda la población ,a ver si cuelan algunas más.
> Algo muy muy gordo tienen que hacer para que la gente siga tragando.



Pues en poco tiempo lo vamos a descubrir pero se habla muchisimo de lo que ha pasado de los drones echando supuestos desinfectantes y al poco tiempo este estallido de gente enferma por todos los rincones......... es para plantearse que igual no era desinfectante lo que echaban esos drones.


----------



## ashe (21 Dic 2022)

La de pensiones que se van a ahorrar.. pero no hay que juzgar tan rápido, toca esperar al analisis imparcial del vasco javiertzo en youtube para que dé una mejor información transparente, fiable, resiliente etc




Aeneas dijo:


> En Australia y Nueva Zelanda ya quitaron hace tiempo la política de covid 0. Recuerdo una estadística australiana, que en una semana habían tenido más casos que en los 2 últimos años.
> 
> Los chinos han estado haciendo el mongolo 3 años y 3 años tirados a la basura para al final tener lo que tienen. Y de las vacunas mejor no hablemos, ni de las chinas ni de las occidentales.
> 
> ...



o tal vez los chinos han usado eso para hacer ciertas limpiezas incluyendo golpear la economia occidental ya que a unos listos se les ocurrió meter toda la industria en china..


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (21 Dic 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Yo hasta Octubre del año que viene no pienso morirme otra vez.



Esta es la buena


----------



## rioskunk (21 Dic 2022)

ashe dijo:


> La de pensiones que se van a ahorrar.. pero no hay que juzgar tan rápido, toca esperar al analisis imparcial del vasco javiertzo en youtube para que dé una mejor información transparente, fiable, resiliente etc
> 
> 
> 
> o tal vez los chinos han usado eso para hacer ciertas limpiezas incluyendo golpear la economia occidental ya que a unos listos se les ocurrió meter toda la industria en china..



estan preparandose para la llegada de la nueva ola de covid, pero por lo que cuentan parece que estan pasando bastante del tema, al menos dicen que el estado no anda tan encima y si eres joven y tienes fiebre pero que no estas muy mal no vayas al hospital porque hay seguro que te contagias



parece que esta ola de covid no es muy grave o eso parece


----------



## dalmore_12y (21 Dic 2022)

Hágase


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (21 Dic 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Ósea después del covid cero,* de los cierres, mascarillas 100%, de la policía persiguiendo, de PCR´s al doquier y de vakuñar de mierda al 95% de los Chinos....se mueren TODOS DE COVID.
> 
> 
> *Iros a tomar por el culo. Es un ataque mas a la humanidad.*



Hilo cerrado.
Mis dies.


----------



## Escroto Bill (21 Dic 2022)

Hasta que no pete todo el sistema financiero y puedan implantar las CBDC y el pasaporte de buen ciudadano ellos seguirán con virus, guerras o lo que se les ocurra para jodernos, siempre y cuando nosotros se lo permitamos. La siguiente tiene que ser algo muy gordo que deje a la población shock.


----------



## Narcofeijoo (21 Dic 2022)

Las vacunas eran Fake gobierno chino asesino fuera los politcos secta de asesinos


----------



## Hannibaal (21 Dic 2022)

En esos videos lo único que veo son ancianos muy mayores (los amarillos suelen aparentar menos edad de la que tienen) y probablemente enfermos de gripe, la de toda la vida, la que en 2020 renombraron como covid, la que siempre ha provocado masificaciones de ingresados en hospitales cuando llega el frío en el hemisferio norte. No se dejen guiar por estos propagadores del terror, y si estos videos los promueve interesadamente el gobierno chino (que no se si lo hacen) es porque quieren seguir con esta gigantesca trola jodiendo con enfriar la economia del mundo, los yanquis les están jodiendo y ellos responden inventando epidemias y paralizando las fábricas y los transportes de mercancia. Háganse a la idea de que hace dos años entramos en una nueva guerra mundial y que no solo hay una guerra entre imperios/bloques, también hay una guerra contra el pueblo, solo así se puede entender toda la agenda genocida de pandemias inventadas, la agenda 2030, la agenda del cambio climático, la inmigración masiva, la destrucción masiva de empleos, etc, etc. Que esto no es nuevo, hace mas de una década que todo esto se veía venir:


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (21 Dic 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> ​Sin test, no hay "pandemia".
> 
> Metiendo ciclos a la PCR, cualquier enfermo daba positivo y, si moría, iba a la estadística del terror. Los sanos también daban positivos, los famosos asintomáticos (la estupidez que inventaron para mantener el timo de las PCR, pues sólo se puede negar la evidencia con estupideces; las estupideces más importantes en este caso fueron las PCR y los "asintomáticos").
> 
> ...



La OMS en su publicación sobre el contagio tenía una sección de asintomáticos. En esta sección tenía tres estudios referenciados que según ellos probaban el contagio de asintomáticos. Pues bien, en el primero, los propios autores decían que un problema del estudio es que no se habían evaluado síntomas de los que “contagiaron” a otros, en el segundo había una tabla en la que los asintomáticos habían contagiado a 0 personas, y el tercero estaba en revisión por pares y se acabó retirando.
Esto es la ciencia del COVID y los asintomáticos.
El ministerio de sanidad era aún peor, para probar que el virus estaba en el aire referenciaban un estudio que la propia OMS había invalidado como prueba por lo absurdo del planteamiento; a saber. Habían usado una máquina estanca en la que habían metido una serie de partículas aerosolizadas, le habían dado unas vueltas para que lo de dentro no cayese por gravedad, y la habían abierto después encontrando las mismas partículas que habían metido inicialmente. Según los enteraos del ministerio esto probaba claramente que el virus estaba en el aire.


----------



## Antiparticula (21 Dic 2022)

HILO MÍTICO


----------



## Jalapa (21 Dic 2022)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300105
> 
> 
> Hágase



No se si se hará o no, pero que si tal nos quedamos en media piltrafilla de país.
Gracias China, gracias medios asediantes, gracias EU, EEUU, grandes negocios farmacéuticos, negociantes varios mascarilleros y toda la retahíla de comedores y acojonados del gran circo.
Podíamos haber terminado antes diciéndonos que nos había tocado el premio de una vida mejor y que era imprescindible para cobrar el premio abandonar el cuerpo físico, nos lo hubiéramos tragado rebañisticamente igual.

Venga, va, 10 millones pa 2030...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es totalmente veridico, lleva saliendo informacion a cuentagotas en la ultima semana.
> 
> Hoy ya me han confirmado de diferentes sitios, uno de ellos medio en broma, diciendome que cabron que igual al final acabas gastando los latunes que tienes guardados.
> 
> ...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Dic 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> China no existe, los chinos tampoco.
> 
> Como he dicho al principio, el concepto de "China" es el resultado de una manipulación de los medios de comunicación soviéticos, del GRU (Servicio de Inteligencia Soviético), los gobiernos de Stalin, Jrushchov, Brézhnev, y en menor medida los de Malenkov, Andrópov y Chernenko, junto con la colaboración de Corea del Norte (a partir de los años 60) y de los estados satélites del sudeste asiático (destacando Vietnam, Laos y Myanmar, y en menor medida Tailandia y Camboya).
> 
> ...




BRVTAL


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Dic 2022)

etsai dijo:


> *Pues yo tengo un poco de nostalgia de aquel loco año 2020.*
> 
> Que vengan, que vengan. Aquí les espero.




Éramos tan jóvenes...


----------



## Leopoldo (21 Dic 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> China no existe, los chinos tampoco.
> 
> Como he dicho al principio, el concepto de "China" es el resultado de una manipulación de los medios de comunicación soviéticos, del GRU (Servicio de Inteligencia Soviético), los gobiernos de Stalin, Jrushchov, Brézhnev, y en menor medida los de Malenkov, Andrópov y Chernenko, junto con la colaboración de Corea del Norte (a partir de los años 60) y de los estados satélites del sudeste asiático (destacando Vietnam, Laos y Myanmar, y en menor medida Tailandia y Camboya).
> 
> ...


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Dic 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> China no existe, los chinos tampoco.
> 
> Como he dicho al principio, el concepto de "China" es el resultado de una manipulación de los medios de comunicación soviéticos, del GRU (Servicio de Inteligencia Soviético), los gobiernos de Stalin, Jrushchov, Brézhnev, y en menor medida los de Malenkov, Andrópov y Chernenko, junto con la colaboración de Corea del Norte (a partir de los años 60) y de los estados satélites del sudeste asiático (destacando Vietnam, Laos y Myanmar, y en menor medida Tailandia y Camboya).
> 
> ...



brOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooTaaaaaaAAAaaaL.

Estas son las cosas que echaba de menos en burbuja joder.


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Dic 2022)

en nigeria solo se han muerto 3155


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Oye que me suena muchísimo una predicción que se hizo en el foro.
> Creo que era medio en coña con una vidente, que decía que la primera era el ensayo , y que la gente se hartase y así no hiciéramos distanciamiento etc ,que la segunda sería para el 2023y que esa si sería en serio.



Llevamos diciéndolo muchos foreros desde 2020. 

La pandemia de verdad viene después.

Yo mismo lo tengo escrito en mi hilo LA PROFECÍA DE PI


----------



## ajmens (22 Dic 2022)

Menudo cierre informativo, esto me recuerda demasiado a enero de 2020 y eso no me gusta parece que quieren repetir jugada a mayor escala.

Solo consigo videos acuales del siguiente twitter:



https://twitter.com/jenniferzeng97?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1604654633556840448%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

poppom dijo:


> y por qué piensas que una segunda no sería tomada en serio? no ves a la gente que sigue aterrada?
> Lo que pienso es que esta es la buena y su objetivo es ir a por los novax.
> La disidencia morirá y los vaxxer que sobrevivan estarán debilitados por la ponzoña por lo que la agenda podrá cumplirse al pie de la letra.



Los Novax no somos objetivo. Dejad de decir tonterías.

Son eugenistas. El objetivo no es eliminar a gente sabia.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Vamos a morir millones de veces.
> 
> Tan real como los chinos muriendo en las calles del covid o los xinos que se hicieron nigras.
> 
> Que cansino todo, joder.



La empresa que promociona este se llama CanSino Bio jeje


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Dic 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> La pandemia de verdad viene después.



Y el medio millon de españoles palmados en estos 3 años, pues como tu no estas entre ellos, QUE SE JODAN


----------



## Turek (22 Dic 2022)

Cm's de mierda dando pábulo a los virujjjs chinos.
2020???
No, 2022


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ignoro que es lo que tienen pensado, pero lo que tengo claro es que a partir de ahora ante cualquier intento cohercitivo voy a emplear la violencia tanto física cómo verbal.



Eso "queríamos"

Separar a los lobos de los corderos que se creen lobos.

Ahora, en esta segunda pandemia, esperamos que hagáis lo que se espera de vosotros y queméis al ancient regime hasta los cimientos. 


Y ni se os ocurra comprar Bitcoin, que es una heztafa.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y el medio millon de españoles palmados en estos 3 años, pues como tu no estas entre ellos, QUE SE JODAN



Ningún virus, jamás, ha matado a nadie.

Vivís en matrix.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Dic 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Ningún virus, jamás, ha matado a nadie.



Esta claro, no ecsisten. Las bacterias tampoco. Ya nos avisaron en la serie pirata aquella


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

tarrito dijo:


> ojalá suelten un bicho de cierta calidak... tengo curiosidad por ver cómo se deselvuelven ciertos sistemas inmunes con 1, 2, 3 y hasta 4 banderillas + unas cuantas de la gripe
> 
> * por cierto, ya me jodería bastante porque en la cinta de cassette donde tenía el "Resistiré", le tuve que grabar encima los Villancicos



No existen bichos de calidad. 

Jamás tuvieron éxito las pruebas militares en este sentido. 

Al final los ejércitos entendieron que lo único que funciona es estresar y envenenar con químicos, y luego soltar esporas de ántrax o como mucho bacterias oportunistas. 

No hay más.


----------



## kopke (22 Dic 2022)

Una puta gripe.

Hay que ser maricón e hijo de puta para tener miedo al covid y dar la matraca con una puta gripe.

Yo he pasado el covid y ni me enteré. PORQUE NO SOY MARICÓN.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> No existen bichos de calidad.
> 
> Jamás tuvieron éxito las pruebas militares en este sentido.
> 
> ...




Aprende algo @eL PERRO 

Me estoy jugando el cuello contando la verdad 

Es broma, saben que la mayoría de vosotros venderíais la verdad por un chusco de pan o un coño.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> China tiene que deshacerse de un monton de estomagos inutiles, al igual que Occidente.
> 
> No veras a ningun alto cargo del PLA morir de covid. Tampoco a Gates, Fauci, Soros o similares.
> 
> Hay dos tipos de vacuna, una para la purria genocidable y la otra para la Elite.



La élite no se vacuna. 

Lo que sí se sabe es que a algunos colectivos les dan vacunas menos malas.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> Queremos guiones nuevos y de calidat.



No coño, que este ya nos los sabemos.

Short en XTIUSD

Y más cositas que usted ya sabe


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Dic 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> La élite no se vacuna.
> 
> Lo que sí se sabe es que a algunos colectivos les dan vacunas menos malas.



Salvo la general del PLA Wei Chen que lo hizo el dia de su cumple el 16 de Febrero de 2020 con la vacuna del coronel Yusen Zhou ...

@kozioł


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Salvo la general del PLA Wei Chen que lo hizo el dia de su cumple el 16 de Febrero de 2020 con la vacuna del coronel Yusen Zhou ...
> 
> @kozioł



No me creo el cuento.

La élite sólo se pondría antídotos contra venenos fruto de la guerra química.

Y no van a ir por ahí los tiros porque repito que ellos son eugenistas que creen hacer el bien.

Y en este foro somos muchos los que tenemos dudas de si, en cierto modo, es así.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Dic 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> No me creo el cuento.
> 
> La élite sólo se pondría antídotos contra venenos fruto de la guerra química.
> 
> ...



que cuento ni que pollas

@kozioł


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Y yo soy el Obispo de la Seu de Urgell.



¡Maldito fraile usurpador!

La corona de Andorra es de mi viejo amigo el forero Boris I de Andorra


----------



## axl (22 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



Claro y en paises que comparten fronteras nada no?le pidieron el visado al covid y no le dejaron entrar,que cosas


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> que cuento ni que pollas
> 
> @kozioł



Ningún militar con poder real cree en virus mortales. El caso que expones, que conozco muy de refilón y que ahora tendría que repasar... ¿No era la de esta científica que desplazaron para situar al frente a un castuzo del PLA que le robó y luego manipuló su trabajo? Ya no recuerdo bien, la verdad.

Pero esta gente de todos modos tampoco es élite. Élite es quién escribe un guión y quién sabe que forma parte de un guión, como Musk.

Yo te repito que los virus y las bacterias son un fracaso como armas. 

Y que al final los militares entendieron que cuando las bacterias y esporas (nunca virus) funcionaban, era en ciudades sometidas a hambre, estrés, y contaminación química.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Dic 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Ningún militar con poder real cree en virus mortales. El caso que expones, que conozco muy de refilón y que ahora tendría que repasar... ¿No era la de esta científica que desplazaron para situar al frente a un castuzo del PLA que le robó y luego manipuló su trabajo? Ya no recuerdo bien, la verdad.
> 
> Pero esta gente de todos modos tampoco es élite. Élite es quién escribe un guión y quién sabe que forma parte de un guión, como Musk.
> 
> ...



Esa es su opinion no la realidad.


----------



## Duda Metódica (22 Dic 2022)

Según *worldometers*, en los últimos 7 días:

*China*
15.548 nuevos casos,
6 muertes,
11 nuevos casos/1M población y
0.0 muertes / 1M de población.

*España*
7.972 nuevos casos,
100 muertes,
171 nuevos casos/1M población y
2 muertes/1M de población.

O los datos de Worldometers no son buenos, o alguien nos quiere engañar.

Nos podrán decir que los chinos mienten y no declaran los casos ni las muertes. Entonces tendremos que tirar del hilo y ver de donde procede la información, cuales son las fuentes. Será verdad, o es una campaña anti China?


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Esa es su opinion no la realidad.



Esa es la realidad. Si te apetece, tira del hilo hasta llegar al ovillo.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pues en poco tiempo lo vamos a descubrir pero se habla muchisimo de lo que ha pasado de los drones echando supuestos desinfectantes y al poco tiempo este estallido de gente enferma por todos los rincones......... es para plantearse que igual no era desinfectante lo que echaban esos drones.



Es todo brujería mala.

Y claro que seguramente lanzaran desinfectante antibiótico. 

Es que la gente se cree que el desinfectante no enferma, cuando con el @DDT crearon el polio hoax.


----------



## Turbocalbo (22 Dic 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Es todo brujería mala.
> 
> Y claro que seguramente lanzaran desinfectante antibiótico.
> 
> Es que la gente se cree que el desinfectante no enferma, cuando con el @DDT crearon el polio hoax.
















Hace no tanto había un "consenso científico" sobre los beneficios de rociar con DDT las cosechas e incluso a niños: ¿Por qué creerles ahora? | EuskalNews - La actualidad sin censura


No nos cansamos de decir que una imagen vale más que mil palabras. ¿Queréis pruebas? Ahí van: Sí, durante varias décadas el supuesto “consenso científico” era rociar con DDT las cosechas o las camas para matar chinches, e incluso, tal...




euskalnews.com


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1301103
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Guerra bacteriológica y vírica... 

Si es que una vez lo entiendes, te tienes que reír...

De hecho todavía hay quién habla de vacunas con virus "vivos". 

Ningún virus ha estado vivo nunca jamás. Es una completa tomadura de pelo.


----------



## AssGaper (22 Dic 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Joder, como no cambien a una fiebre hemorrágica anal o a una gastroenteritis aguda mortal que provoque vómitos fecaloideos en escopeta esto no va a haber quién se lo trague.



Que revienten. O dicho de otra forma al estilo Chávez: “Revientese,vacúnese, exprópiese!!”


----------



## mirym94 (22 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Esa es su opinion no la realidad.



Joder musk elite jaja.... Si el hotwheels que tiene en casa.pues no no es la realidad.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Dic 2022)

No insultes al hombre, lo que no podemos estar es encerrados para que luego los ancianos esten cobrando las pensiones riendose de los jovenes....

Si los ancianos quieren estar encerrados que se queden ellos en casa, los demas no tienen por que estar encarcelados si pasan eso como una gripecilla.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (22 Dic 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Joder musk elite jaja.... Si el hotwheels que tiene en casa.pues no no es la realidad.



Musk ejecuta un guión importante. Es un actor de élite.

La real élite es la que escribe los guiones.

Lo que es evidente es que Musk es 1000 veces más élite que cualquier militar chino que juegue con pipetas.

No hay una vacuna buena contra nada. Y el que crea eso no se entera de qué va la película.

Nadie de élite se pincha ninguna vacuna de ninguna clase con virus ni bacterias de nada.

Hablemos de élite... Lady Montagu fue la que financió la vacuna de Jenner, un completo fracaso que costó la vida al hijo del propio Jenner.

¿De veras alguien cree que en la familia Montagu se pinchan una mierda?  

Me cago en la puta. Es TODO mentira.

La Medicina Goyina se basa en eso.



Y en base a eso, los Montagu han creado un imperio con profundos intereses en la Big Pharma, además de la banca ,y otras industrias.


----------



## 4motion (22 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> ¿Cómo es que están hacinados en los hospitales?
> Si en China te construyen un megahospital en 4 días con minolles de camas, médicos y enfirmieras.
> ¿Y ahora que hago con los pedidos de Aliexpress?



Yo ya te advertí con los pedidos del aliexpres.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mirym94 (22 Dic 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Musk ejecuta un guión importante. Es un actor de élite.
> 
> La real élite es la que escribe los guiones.
> 
> ...



Pues menuda mierda socio :S


----------



## cibex (22 Dic 2022)

Esto es lo que esta pidiendo Pedro Sanchez, otra oportunidad para encerrarnos y el poder hacer y deshacer a su antojo.


----------



## QueVuelve (22 Dic 2022)

El chino este sabe q aquí ya la hemos pasado?


----------



## Marni70 (29 Dic 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Resumen: se están contagiando millones en China, se espera que se expanda como ya pasó en 2020. Cremaciones en mismo hilo.
> 
> Se espera contagio del 10% DE POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL.



O sea que sueltan a los chinos por el mundo justo cuando están pasando la mayor ola allí.
Parece que les gusta el relato este y no van a soltarnos tan fácilmente.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Dic 2022)

Al final lo de las vacunas era cierto...pobre de aquellos que se vacunaron ...señores 

Se viene el Mád Max


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (29 Dic 2022)

Marni70 dijo:


> O sea que sueltan a los chinos por el mundo justo cuando están pasando la mayor ola allí.
> Parece que les gusta el relato este y no van a soltarnos tan fácilmente.



No esperes más de los gobiernos, gobernados por gente mediocre


----------



## Avulense64 (29 Dic 2022)

cibex dijo:


> Esto es lo que esta pidiendo Pedro Sanchez, otra oportunidad para encerrarnos y el poder hacer y deshacer a su antojo.



La economía no lo soportaría, a nadie le conviene eso.


----------



## rioskunk (30 Dic 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> De la población mundial pinchada, en relación a las vacunas covid y el mejunje ARN, no es la de China. Las tasas de vacunación han sido bajas y el gobierno chino se negó a utilizar las "innovadoras" vacunas de ARN para inoculaciones masivas.
> 
> Se ve que sus científicos eran un tanto "antivacunas" ¿raro verdad?
> 
> ...



Como si en España no se manipulara y mintiera, quizas sea peor en España pues se les sigue votando y el pais va a peor y de europa despues del ultimo escandalo con lo de qatar pues ya te digo, como desindustrializaron a españa, como nos mingunean, etc


----------



## rioskunk (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## deportista (30 Dic 2022)

Dejen de poner noticias falsas


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Al final lo de las vacunas era cierto...pobre de aquellos que se vacunaron ...señores
> 
> Se viene el Mád Max



Asi sea, cumplase.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Dic 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> No me creo el cuento.
> 
> La élite sólo se pondría antídotos contra venenos fruto de la guerra química.
> 
> ...



La verdadera elite no la conoce apenas nadie, aqui hablan de elite refiriendose a ciertas personas que estan clasificadas para la elite al mismo nivel que nosotros.

No hay mucha diferencia entre gente que trabaja en el gobierno por ejemplo a un cajero de supermercado, para la elite los dos son prescindibles.

Un forero puede llegar a tener mas informacion en diversas areas solo siendo inteligente, sabiendo que mirar, teniendo amigos por aqui y por alli a los que preguntar para ir atando cosillas que gente gorda del mismo gobierno.

Ademas de que un forero puede llegar a tener mas tiempo para investigar aunque sea a las malas que un tio con una agenda repleta de historias.

Lo que si es cierto es que un cajero no tendra los mismos medios economicos y hospitales que alguien de mas arriba, asi que el de arriba podria llegar a salvarse una vez llegue todo, como ya paso en la anterior, pero la anterior fue de broma, vamos a ver que pasa en esta.

Se acabo la plandemia, ahora llega la gran pandemia real.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Dic 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> vómitos fecaloideos en escopeta



Suena muy bien.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (30 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> La verdadera elite no la conoce apenas nadie, aqui hablan de elite refiriendose a ciertas personas que estan clasificadas para la elite al mismo nivel que nosotros.
> 
> No hay mucha diferencia entre gente que trabaja en el gobierno por ejemplo a un cajero de supermercado, para la elite los dos son prescindibles.
> 
> ...



Así es


----------



## KUTRONIO (30 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Al final lo de las vacunas era cierto...pobre de aquellos que se vacunaron ...señores
> 
> Se viene el Mád Max



o al reves, ¡Pobre de aquellos que no se vacunaron!


----------



## Neton86 (30 Dic 2022)

¿Esta vez hay algún chino que se convierte en negro o no?


----------

